# موضوع متكامل عن سفر الامثال



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

1- المقدمة

الله لم يترك طريق إلا وسلكه حتى يعلمنا. فنجد الكتاب المقدس قد اشتمل على عدة طرق للتعليم:
‌أ. القصص: وفيها يعلمنا الله قصص سقوط وتوبة كثيرين لنتعلم.
‌ب. الوصايا والشريعة: إذا إلتزمنا بها تتقدس النفس.
‌ج. النبوات: حينما نرى تحقيقها نؤمن بقوة الكلمة.
‌د. الأناشيد والتسابيح والمزامير: هذه يسهل حفظها لترديدها فنتعلم الصلاة.
‌ه. الأمثال: جمل قصيرة تحوى حكمة ملخصة يكون شرحها كلاماً كثيراً.
والله استخدم كل هذه الطرق المتنوعة ليتركنا بلا عذر إذا فضَّلنا طريق الخطية بلا توبة.
2-التعليم بالأمثال:
‌أ. هي طريقة قديمة استعملها المصريين واليونان والفرس وشعوب أخرى كثيرة.
‌ب. هي طريقة مباشرة وسهلة للتعليم.
‌ج. الأمثال تعبر عن الشعوب فالأجيال تتسلم الأمثال من القدماء كخلاصة فكرهم واختباراتهم وتسلمها للأجيال التالية. فهي تشكل فكر الشعوب، بل تعبر عن ثقافة وحضارة هذه الشعوب. (1صم13:24)
‌د. تستعمل الأمثال في الحوار على أنها بديهيات لا يناقشها أحد. ويحاول كل طرف في مناقشته أن يستعمل الأمثال في صالحه. بل أن الكلمة العبرية "مشل" وتعني مثل تحمل معنى يحكم أو يسيطر أو شئ سائد. ومن يستخدم الأمثال في تعليمه فهو بهذا يريد أن يسود على فكر سامعه فالمثل خلاصة حكمة القدماء وكأن من يستخدم المثل يقول للآخر "كيف تناقشني والقدماء قد قالوا كذا وكذا" (أي8:8).
‌ه. وتوجد لدى الشعوب أمثال كلها حكمة فعلاً ولكن هناك أمثال شعبية سيئة تفسد عقول الناس ومنها ما انتشر مثلاً في مصر ويدعو للنفعية والأنانية.
"إن رحت بلد بتعبد العجل حش وإديله".. وهذا المثل لا يمانع في عبادة الأوثان.
"إن جالك الطوفان حط ولادك تحت رجليك".. وهل هناك أنانية أكثر من هذا.
ومثل هذه الأمثال السيئة تقسى الإنسان في طريق الخطية. ومثل هذه الأمثال السيئة أيضاً انتشرت أمثال سيئة وسط الشعب اليهودي. (راجع حز22:12 + حز2:18).
‌و. والله حتى يحمي عبيده من تأثير الأمثال السيئة المفسدة سمح بوجود أمثال مقدسة، أوحى الله بها بواسطة روحه القدوس لبعض رجاله في كل مكان. ولنفس السبب تستخدم الكنيسة التراتيل والألحان والتسبحة لتحمي شعبها من تأثير الأغاني العالمية الهابطة.
3-أمثال سليمان وأمثال الشعوب
بعض الدارسين من نقاد الكتاب المقدس عقدوا دراسات مقارنة بين أمثال سليمان الحكيم وبين الأمثال التي جمعوها من بين الشعوب ووجدوا هناك تشابهاً بينهم واستخلصوا من هذا أن سليمان ما كان سوى جامعاً وناقلاً لأمثال الشعوب من حوله ولنرد على هذا نقول الآتي:
‌أ- ينسى هؤلاء أن "كل الكتاب موحى به من الله" (2تي16:3 + 2بط21:1)
‌ب- الله لم يقتصر عمله على شعب اليهود فقط، بل كان الله يتعامل مع كل الشعوب في كل العالم ويلقي أضواء بوحي من روحه القدوس على الحقيقة، فالله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد. ودليل على ذلك:
[1] قال أيوب وأصحابه كلاماً كله حكمة إلهية عجيبة.
[2] بلعام تنبأ عن المسيح وهو ليس بيهودي.
‌ج- وُجِد بين الشعوب نوعين من الحكمة، الحكمة الجيدة المقدسة وهذه تقود لقداسة الناس، والحكمة الفاسدة النفعية. ويجب أن نفهم أن كل حكمة حقيقية مصدرها هو الله (يع16:1،17). فإذا وجدت حكمة جيدة وسط الشعوب فمصدرها هو الله. ومن أين أتى أيوب وأليفاز وبلدد وأليهو بكل ما قالوه وهم من القبائل العربية. أما الحكمة الفاسدة التي انتشرت وسط الشعوب فهي خلاصة تجاربها النفعية وخبراتها الشريرة وهي حكمة نفسانية شيطانية (يع15:3).
‌د- ويكون بهذا أن التصور الصحيح للتشابه بين أمثال سليمان والأمثال المنتشرة وسط الشعوب مرجعه.. أن الله أوحى بالتعاليم الصحيحة لبعض عبيده الأمناء في بعض الشعوب. وانتشرت هذه الأقوال وسط هذه الشعوب ووسط الشعوب التي احتكت بها سواء بالمصاهرة أو بالتجارة. ثم أضيفت لهذه الأمثال ذات المصدر الإلهي أمثال سيئة مصدرها الخبرات الشخصية لهذه الشعوب. ويكون سبب التشابه بين أمثال سليمان الحكيم الواردة في الكتاب المقدس وأمثال الشعوب راجع إلى:
i) الروح القدس الذي أوحى لسليمان أن يكتب هنا هو نفسه الذي أوحى للآخرين وطالما أن المصدر واحد في الحالتين وهو الروح القدس سيكون الكلام واحداً.
ii) سليمان بوحي من الروح القدس انتقي من وسط الأمثال الشعبية التي للشعوب الأخرى الأمثال المقدسة التي أوحى بها الله أولاً لهذه الشعوب قبل أن يضاف إليها. والرأي الأول أرجح.
‌ه- سليمان بحكمته نطق بأمثال (3000مثل) (1مل32:4). والوحي لم يسجلها كلها. وربما كانت هذه الأمثال صالحة لوقت سليمان ولمملكته فقط، أما الروح القدس حين يُسَّجلْ في الكتاب المقدس لا يسجل سوى ما هو مفيد لكل الناس في كل العصور. ومن هذا نفهم أن سليمان حين كتب هذا السفر لم يكن حراً تماماً في أن يسجل ما يختاره من أمثال الشعوب ولا حتى أن يسجل كل ما كتبه هو نفسه. بل بوحي من الروح القدس انتقي ما كُتِبَ هنا، وهو النافع للتعليم والتوبيخ والتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر بحسب ما رأي الروح القدس الذي أوحي به (2تي16:3،17)
‌و- بنفس المنطق نجد أن كل الشعوب الوثنية كانت تقدم ذبائح حيوانية إرضاءً لآلهتها وجاءت شريعة موسى تطلب تقديم ذبائح حيوانية فهل نقل موسى عن الشعوب الوثنية؟ الصحيح أن فكر تقديم ذبيحة حيوانية كرمز للمسيح ثابت منذ البدء والله علَّم آدم أنه بواسطة الذبيحة يستر عُرْيَهْ وغضب من قايين إذ لم يقدم ذبيحة حيوانية. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). ومن هنا تسلمت الأجيال فكرة تقديم الذبيحة الحيوانية ولكن الشعوب في جهلها ظنت أنها بهذا ترضي آلهتها الوثنية واختفت من وسط هذه الشعوب الوثنية فكرة الكفارة. وجاء موسى ليقدم الفكر الصحيح وينقيه من كل الشوائب الوثنية. وأيضاً قيل أن موسى نقل قصة الطوفان من أساطير الشعوب الوثنية لأنهم وجدوا أن قصة الطوفان منتشرة في كل العالم تقريباً. والصحيح أن قصة الطوفان قد حدثت فعلاً وتناقلتها الأجيال ومع فساد البشر بسبب الخطية دخلت العبادة الوثنية لمعظم الشعوب فتحورت القصة الصحيحة ونسبت لآلهة كل شعب وجاء موسى وبوحي من الروح القدس ليكتب ما حدث فعلاً وينقي القصص المشوهة المنتشرة في كل العالم مقدماً الصورة الحقيقية. وهكذا قدم سليمان الصورة الحقيقية للفكر الإلهي والحكمة الإلهية انتقاها من وسط كم هائل من حكمة الشعوب وبوحي من الروح القدس ولكن بعد أن تنقت واستبعد منها كل فكر شيطاني نفساني دخيل وانتقى منها ما هو صالح لكل إنسان في كل زمان وفي كل مكان.
4- الأمثال في هذا السفر كلها حكمة وقداسة وتقدس من يتبعها فهي بوحي من الروح القدس، وليست مجرد خبرات سليمان الحكيم أو خبرات أي إنسان. ولذلك ففي بداية السفر نسمع أن مخافة الرب رأس المعرفة (7:1). وهذا ما قاله أيضاً أيوب "هوذا مخافة الرب هي الحكمة" (أي28:28). فالروح القدس الذي أوحى لسليمان هو نفسه الذي أوحى لأيوب. وهو أوحى بهذا لكليهما لنتعلم نحن (2تي16:3 + عب5:12)
5- الأسفار الشعرية لها تسلسل رائع: هي خطة إلهية متكاملة مع كل نفس.
‌أ- أيوب: يقدم عمل الله مع الإنسان ليؤدبه ويروضه ليترك بره الذاتي ويمتنع عن أن يبرر نفسه وينسب الخطأ لله، ويتعلم أن الله مصدر كل حكمة وأنه لا يخطئ.
‌ب- المزامير: الخطوة الثانية طالما إقتنع الإنسان بأن الله هو القادر على كل شئ وأن الإنسان خاطئ، يبدأ الإنسان يلجأ لله بروح الاتضاع والخشوع، يلجأ لله مصلياً مسبحاً. وبعد أن تعلم الإنسان في سفر أيوب أن تموت ذاته نجده في حياة الصلاة والتسبيح يختبر حياة القيامة المقرونة بالتسبيح والعبادة والفرح.
‌ج- الأمثال:هي حديث شيق من الرب، يوجه فيه المؤمن كيف يسلك عملياً بحكمة في هذه الحياة، وقد أظهر سليمان هدف هذا السفر في (2:1،3). إذاً هذا السفر يرينا كيف نعيش حتى لا نعثر بل ننجح.
‌د- الجامعة: يخبرنا فيه سليمان الحكيم عن بُطل العالم وقصوره عن إشباع النفس. وهذا هو نفس ما توصل له بولس الرسول (فى7:3،8). فكل نفس تسير في طريق الله بطريقة صحيحة لابد وستكتشف بطلان هذا العالم وأنه لا شئ بل نفاية إذا ما قورن بمعرفة يسوع المسيح.
‌ه- النشيد: يخبرنا عن النفس التي وجدت المسيح فدخلت معه في علاقة حب. وهذا أيضاً ما توصل له بولس الرسول في (رو35:8-39)
وبذلك نجد أن الأسفار الشعرية تعرض علينا طريقاً روحياً يتبعه الله مع النفس البشرية ليصل بها الرب لقمة الفرح. فالنفس البشرية متمردة بطبعها بعد السقوط والله يعلم ذلك. والنفس المتمردة تميل للإنفصال عن الله ولكن سيكون هذا سبباً في غمها وحزنها وموتها نهائياً في إنفصال كامل عن الله. لذلك نجد الله يبدأ مع هذه النفس كمؤدب ومعلم، يؤدب الإنسان حتى يمتنع عن تمرده ويشعر بحاجته إليه وهذا هو دور سفر أيوب. وإذا شعر الإنسان بالحاجة لله سيصلي وهذا هو دور سفر المزامير. ثم يأتي سفر الأمثال ليقدم للنفس المجاهدة أسلوباً مثالياً للتعليم فيشرح لها كيف تسلك في العالم. ولا يوجد كتاب نافع للصلوات بقدر المزامير لذلك استخدمته الكنيسة في صلوات الأجبية. وهكذا لا يوجد كتاب نافع للحياة بقدر الأمثال الذي يتكلم عن كل شئ المرأة والاقتصاد والسياسة.. الخ. وكما أن سفر المزامير مدرسة للصلاة هكذا سفر الأمثال مدرسة للحياة وكلا السفرين مشحونين بالفوائد لتقديس حياتنا. ويأتي بعد ذلك سفر الجامعة (سفري الجامعة والنشيد هما سفران متكاملان فالشعور بأن العالم نفاية يتكامل مع محبة المسيح (في8:3) أما الشعور بتفاهة العالم وأنه نفاية دون محبة المسيح يقود للإنعزال المريض عن المجتمع.) ليلخص حكمة هذه الحياة "أن كل شئ باطل ومصيره إلى الزوال. وكل خاطئ يتمسك بهذه الحياة الباطلة مصيره للموت، وأنه مهما حصل الإنسان على ملذات هذا العالم سيكتشف أنه قبض الريح. وحكمة هذا السفر لكل نفس "لا تسعى وراء الباطل". ثم يأتي سفر النشيد ولا يشعر بحلاوته سوى من خضع لتأديب الله وسلك في حياة الصلاة بالمزامير وسلك في حياته بطريقة صحيحة واكتشف بطلان هذا العالم حينئذ تتذوق هذه النفس حلاوة الحب الناشئ عن حلاوة التوبة والشعور بالغفران، حينئذ فقط تتلذذ النفس بعريسها المسيح، وهذا هو هدف خطة الله مع كل نفس، أن تفرح وتتلذذ به. اكتشاف بطلان العالم هو نضج الحكمة. واكتشاف حب المسيح هو كمال النضج.:download:


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

6- كاتب السفر هو سليمان الملك ابن الملك داود. وهو أيضاً نبياً ابن نبي. وكان حكيماً بل لم يكن مثله في الحكمة، وكان غنياً لم يكن مثله في الغنى واتسع سلطانه جداً. ومع هذا كرس نفسه لدراسة الحكمة وطلبها وقام بتعليمها للناس. وسليمان سأل الله أن يعطيه حكمة ليقود شعب الله فأعطاه الله حكمة وثروة بحكمته أدار مملكته وحياته بل أعطانا خلاصة حكمته لكل البشرية ولكل العصور فهو تاجر بوزنته وربح كثيراً لحساب الله.
7- والله لم يقتصر في تعامله مع الحكماء والملوك، بل استخدم الله العديد من الناس على مختلف درجاتهم لكتابة الكتاب المقدس، فإختار الله عاموس النبي الذي أتى به من وراء الضأن وكان يقطف الجميز أي فلاح بسيط واختار الله بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا الصيادين، فإختار الله الجهلاء ليخزي بهم حكمة الحكماء (1كو27:1-29).
8- العجيب أن سليمان في نهاية أيامه فعل عكس ما كتبه هنا وأنحرف عن طريق الله (راجع 1مل11) وكان هذا الارتداد لملك حكيم شئ محزن حقاً. ولكن نلاحظ أيضاً أن الشيطان هو ملاك ساقط ومن رتبة الكاروبيم المملوئين أعيناً أي حكمة ولكننا لم نسمع عن سقوط ملائكة من رتبة السارافيم الملتهبين حباً. فالمحبة لا تسقط أبداً (1كو8:13). بينما المعرفة تنفخ. وهذا هو الدرس من سقوط هذا الملك الحكيم أن نسعى للحب، حب الله وحب كل إنسان قبل أن نسعى للمعرفة، فربما حينما نحصل على المعرفة ننتفخ ونتكبر فنسقط. ولنفهم أنه ليس هناك من هو محصن ضد الخطية فلا داعي للكبرياء والافتخار بمعرفة أو بقوة أو بغني فكل قتلى الخطية أقوياء (أم26:7). ومن يظن أنه قائم فلينظر أن لا يسقط (1كو12:10).
9- دعوة سليمان في هذا السفر هي "اقتن الحكمة" وإذا فهمنا أن المسيح أقنوم الحكمة أو اللوغوس. فالمسيح هو حكمة الله (1كو24:1). واللوغوس (الكلمة يو1:1) يعنى عقل الله الناطق، فكيف نقتني المسيح؟ بأن نحفظ وصاياه (يو23:14) "إن احبني أحد يحفظ كلامي ويحبه أبي وإليه نأتي وعنده نصنع منزلاً". + (يو21:14-25). فمن يريد أن يكون حكيماً ويقتني الحكمة عليه أن يحفظ الوصايا فيسكن الآب والابن عنده ويكون هيكلاً للروح القدس. وهذا معنى لقول المسيح "هوذا أحكم من سليمان ها هنا" فمن يقتني المسيح يقتني كل كنوز الحكمة المذخرة فيه (كو3:2) ونقتني المسيح بأن نتخلى عن خطايانا فلا شركة للنور مع الظلمة وأي إتفاق للمسيح مع بليعال (2كو14:6،15).
10- الأمثال هي كلمات حكمة مصوغة في عبارات موجزة في صيغة سجع (في اللغة العبرية) وهي من أقدم طرق التعليم واستخدمتها كل الشعوب، ونفشها اليونانيون على الأعمدة. فهي طريقة سهلة وجيدة للتعليم، يسهل حتى على الأطفال حفظها، والله استخدمها كما قلنا لتعليم شعبه، ولكن الشيطان أيضاً استخدم هذه الوسيلة فبث في العالم الكثير من الأمثال المضللة التي تنافي روح الله حتى تضلل البشر عن معرفة الرب، وهذه الأمثال الشيطانية هي من روح الشيطان، لذلك على ابن الله أن يحفظ الأمثال الواردة في كتاب الله المقدس ويرددها ويعمل بها ولا يردد الأمثال الأخرى الشريرة ولا يقتدي بها. على ابن الله أن يحفظ أمثال هذا السفر ويتخذها مرشداً له في سلوكه اليومي في رحلة هذه الحياة وهو على أرض الغربة فهي صالحة للوالدين والأبناء، الأزواج والزوجات، السادة والعبيد، الرعاة والرعية، التاجر، الصانع، الناضج، الشاب.... لكل أحد.
11- الأمثال الواردة هنا هي بلا ترتيب واضح بل يمكن اعتبارها مثل كومة لآلئ ثمينة غير منظومة في سلك واحد. ونفس الموضوع تجد عنه أمثال متفرقة عبر السفر وهناك من قام بتجميع الأمثال عن موضوع واحد لدراسة هذا الموضوع ولنأخذ أمثله لذلك:-

الاجتهاد وعدم الكسل:
الإتكال على الله:
الغضب:
الحسد:
النميمة:
العطاء:
الخمر:





4:6،11+ 5:10،26+ 24:12+ 4:13، 19:15+24:19.
5:3+ 3:16،20+22:20+ 19:22+ 25:18+ 25:29+25:23.
16:12+17:14،29+1:15،18+22:16+11:19،19+24:22+15:2.
31:3-33+30:14+17:23+1:24،2+4:27+34:16.
12:6-19+13:11+28:16+9:17+8:18+19:20+20:26.
9:3،10،27،28+21:14،31+17:19،25:21،26+9:22،22+21:2. 17:21 + 20:23،29

12- تقسيم السفر:
(1) الحكمة والحث على اقتنائها وطريق اقتنائها وبركات اقتنائها (ص1-ص7)
طريق اقتنائها= مخافة الرب/ قبول تأديب الآباء/ الهروب من الأشرار/
الحذر من النساء الشريرات.
بركات اقتنائها= النجاة من الأشرار/ الحياة في بركة وسلام.
(2) الحكمة هي الأقنوم الثاني، الكلمة المتجسد (ص8-ص9)
في هذين الإصحاحين نرى الحكمة كائن حي عاقل مع الله منذ الأزل
وأنه كان معه صانعاً. وفي هذا الجدول مقارنة بين الحكمة والكلمة.

الحكمة في سفر الأمثال
الكلمة المتجسد في العهد الجديد

(23:8) منذ الأزل، منذ البدء
(27:8) لما ثبت السموات كنت هناك أنا.
(14:8) لي المشورة والرأي. أنا الفهم.

(30:8) كنت عنده صانعاً. (هو الخالق).

(30:8) كنت كل يوم لذته (لذة الآب).


(35:8) من يجدني يجد الحياة (هو واهب الحياة).
(22:8) الرب قناني أول طريقه.

(1:8،4) العل الحكمة لا تنادي (الحكمة تتادي)
(32:8) طوبى للذين يحفظون طرقي

(6:8) أتكلم بأمور شريفة.
(5:8) يا جهال تعلموا فهماً.

(1:9) الحكمة بنت بيتها.

(1:9) نحتت أعمدتها السبعة.




(2:9) ذبحت ذبحها. مزجت خمرها (ذبيحة كفارية)
(2:9) رتبت مائدتها (التناول) (3:9) أرسلت جواريها تنادي.

(يو1:1) في البدء كان الكلمة (الكلمة الأزلي).
(يو1:1،2) هذا كان في البدء عند الله.
(1كو24:1،30) يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من الله.
(يو3:1) كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان
(يو22:3) أنت هو ابني الحبيب بك سررت + (يو24:17) + (أفسس6:1) الكلمة هو الابن المحبوب.
(يو47:6) من يؤمن بي فله حياة أبدية.
(يو25:11) أنا هو القيامة والحياة.
(كو17:1) الذي هو قبل كل شئ وفيه يقوم الكل.
(يو37:7) وقف يسوع ونادى....

(يو10:15) إن حفظتم وصاياي تثبتون في محبتي.
(لو22:4) كلمات النعمة الخارجة من فمه.
(لو21:10) أخفيت عن الحكماء.. وأعلنتها للأطفال.
(عب1:3-6) المسيح هو باني بيته (جسده) وهو الكنيسة
(مت16:16-18) الكنيسة مبنية على المسيح ابن الله الذي له الأرواح السبعة (رؤ1:3) والروح القدس عامل في الأسرار السبعة يبنى بهم الكنيسة.
(مت28:26) خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي وأخذ الكأس.. اشربوا منها.
(لو1:9،2) إرسالية التلاميذ للكرازة. (لو1:10)

(3) مجموعة من الأمثال لسليمان جمعها هو بنفسه (ص10-ص24)
(4) مجموعة من الأمثال كتبها سليمان ونقلها رجال حزقيا (ص25-ص29)
(5) مجموعة أقوال أجور (ص30)
(6) مجموعة أقوال لموئيل (ص31)
13-كاتب السفر
كتب سليمان السفر كله فيما عدا الإصحاحين الأخيرين (30،31) لذلك فالسفر كله ينسب لسليمان. وسليمان هو الذي أعطاه الرب حكمة وفهماً كثيراً جداً ورحبة قلب كالرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر. وفاقت حكمة سليمان جميع بني المشرق، وكل حكمة مصر، وكان أحكم من جميع الناس. وهذه الحكمة ملأته وأشبعته وفاضت منه علينا في هذا السفر. فجاء ترجمة عملية للحياة مع الله خلال السلوك العملي.
والإصحاح 30 منسوب إلى أجور بن متقية مسّا. ويُنْطَقْ أجور بن ياقة. وحيث أن كلمة أجور تعني الجامع وكلمة ياقة تعني مفيض بالحقائق قال بعض المفسرين أن أجور هو سليمان (الجامع) وياقة هو داود المملوء من روح الله وكانت مزاميره نبوات. ومسّا هي اسم سامي معناه حمل وهو ابن اسمعيل (تك14:25) وقد يكون هو أب لقبيلة أخذت اسمه قطنت شمال جزيرة العرب. ومنها أيضاً لموئيل ملك مسا والإصحاح 31 منسوب إلى لموئيل ومعنى اسمه "مكرس الله" وإذ لا يعرف ملك بهذا الإسم ظن بعض المفسرين أنه اسم آخر لسليمان وظن آخرين أنه ملك آخر لقبيلة مسّا.
وإذا فهمنا بحسب رأي بعض المفسرين أن أجور ولموئيل هما أسماء رمزية لسليمان يكون سليمان هو كاتب السفر كله. وعموماً فالسفر ينسب لسليمان فهو كاتب معظم السفر. ومن يظن أن كاتب السفر كله هو سليمان يفسر كلمة مسا على أنها "وحي" أو وسيط الوحي الذي عن طريقه أوحى الله بهذه الكلمات "تفسير آدم كلارك" وسليمان كمعلم وحكيم استخدم لفظ يا ابني كثيراً في هذا السفر كما يعلم ابنه وخصوصاً السبعة الإصحاحات الأولى وملخصهم "يا ابني اقتني الحكمة.. إصغ إلى حكمتي" ثم في الإصحاحات 8،9 نجد الحكمة هي التي تتكلم، وتبرز كشخص، وكأن الأب عندما كلم ابنه عن الحكمة اشتهاها ابنه فظهرت الحكمة نفسها كشخص أمامه وبدأ الابن يسمع الحكمة نفسها تتكلم. ونفهم أن المتكلم في الإصحاحات 1-7 هو الآب يكلمنا عن الابن وفي الإصحاحات 8،9 يتكلم الابن نفسه، بل أن الآب تكلم معنا في إبنه وقال "هذا هو ابني الحبيب له اسمعوا" ثم تأتي الإصحاحات 10-29 وفيها أمثال عديدة، هي وصايا المسيح وتعاليمه، هي تعاليم الحكمة، من يتبعها يصير حكيماً ومن لا يتبعها يصير جاهلاً وأحمق. وكلمتي جاهل وأحمق يتكرران كثيراً في سفر الأمثال ويشيران لمن يرفض وصايا الله وتعاليم المسيح الذي أرسله الله "الذي صار لنا من الله حكمة وبراً وقداسة وفداء". من يرفض هو الجاهل ومن يصر على الرفض والعناد هو الأحمق. أما من يستجيب ويسمع فيتعلم الحكمة يسمى حكيماً. ولابد أن نفهم أننا في العهد الجديد لنا الروح القدس وصوته يدعونا لأن نسمع بل يعطي معونة لو قررت أن أسلك في طريق الله وبذلك أصير حكيماً فهو روح الحكمة والمشورة. وهذه الأمثال (ص10-ص29) تكون مرشد لكل واحد يطلب هذه الحكمة.
ثم يأتي إصحاح (30) وفيه نجد كلام أجور بن متقية مسّا أي الجامع بن داود وسيط الوحي ليكلمنا عن المسيح وعمله الفدائي بصورة رمزية ويكلمنا عن حالة الإنسان بعد سقوطه وعمل المسيح معه ثم واجب الإنسان الآن.
ثم يأتي إصحاح (31) وفيه نجد كلام لموئيل ملك مسا أي من هو لله أو المكرس لله وسيط الوحي ويعطي نصيحة لكل من يريد أن يكون حكيماً أي يستجيب لوصايا الله، هو وصايا الكنيسة لأولادها. ثم مواصفات المرأة الكاملة أي الكنيسة أو النفس الحكيمة التي استمعت ونفذت الوصايا أي عروس المسيح.
14- سفر الأمثال ليس مجرد حكمة شخصية لسليمان بل هو وحي الروح القدس له. لذلك نجد تطابق في حكمة وأمثال هذا السفر مع تعاليم السيد المسيح ورسله.
بين تعاليم السيد المسيح وسفر الأمثال:

قارن

1) (أم6:25،7)
2) (أم11:14)
3) (أم1:27) 4) (أم4:30)
مع

(لو7:14-11)
(مت24:7-27)
(لو19:12) (يو13:3)

ففي (1) الكلام عمن يحبون الجلوس في المتكآت الأولى. وفي (2) نجد الكلام عن الحكماء والجهلاء وبيوتهم وفي (3) مثل الغنى الغبي وفي (4) المسيح يجيب عن تساؤل أجور. هذا وفي (مت19:11) يقول المسيح عن الحكماء الذين يطيعونه "الحكمة تبررت من بنيها".
وقد استخدم ربنا يسوع المسيح في أمثاله نفس الطريقة التعليمية الموجودة في سفر الأمثال بالضبط. فكلمة مثل بالعبرية هي نفس الكلمة اليونانية المستخدمة، فكان المسيح يكلمهم بأمثال وهم بسبب عماهم الروحي لا يفهمون (مر10:4-13). فكان المسيح يقدم كل شئ يتصل بملكوت الله إلى أولئك الذين لا يقبلوه في صورة ألغاز) وربما يكون هذا ليدفعهم للتفكير والتأمل وربما قادهم التفكير لقبول المسيح.
بين تعاليم تلاميذ المسيح وسفر الأمثال:
كما أحب المسيح سفر الأمثال وأخذ منه بل أخذ طريقته في التعليم هكذا صنع تلاميذه

قارن

(16:1)
(7:3)
(11:3،12)
(34:3)
(12:10)
(31:11)
(21:25)

مع
مع
مع
مع
مع
مع
مع

(رو15:3)
(رو16:12)
(عب5:12،6) + (رؤ18:3)
(يع6:4)
(1بط8:4)
(1بط17:4،18)
(رو20:12)

(11:26)
(1:27)
(13:17)
(13:17)
(13:17)
(21:24)
(7:16)

مع
مع
مع
مع
مع
مع
مع

(2بط22:2)
(يع13:4)
(رو17:12)
(1تس15:5)
(1بط9:3)
(1بط17:2)
(1بط13:3)

:download:


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

15- كونوا حكماء كالحيات "هذا الجزء من محاضرات لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث"
يخطئ من يظن أن الإنسان الروحي هو إنسان يسلك بلا عقل (أو كما يقولون في اللغة العامية "هلهلي" أو "ماشي بالبركة"، لأن المسيح يمدح الحكمة فيقول "كونوا حكماء كالحيات" بل مدح المسيح وكيل الظلم إذ بحكمة فعل" (لو8:16). وعلينا أن نتعلم الحكمة، بل إن وجدنا حكمة لدى أي إنسان حتى لو كان عدواً لنا أن نأخذها منه. ولاحظ أن المسيح مدح وكيل الظلم لأنه تصرف بحكمة بالرغم من الشرور التي كانت فيه. وفي اختيار الشمامسة اختاروا أناساً مملوئين من الروح والحكمة. وخدام الله إن كانوا غير حكماء يفسدون العمل. وبولس الرسول يقول أما نحن فنتكلم بحكمة بين الكاملين. وقول الكتاب. اختار الله جهال العالم ليس معناها أن الكنيسة لا تجمع سوى الجهلة ولكن معناها أن الله يختار الذين مهما أعطاهم يقفون أمامه كجهال. ولقد اشتهر عن الأقباط أنهم "مكارين" وليسوا هو بمكارين بل حكماء وعلينا أن نحتفظ بميراث أبائنا. ولنلاحظ أن كون الإنسان ليس حكيماً في عيني نفسه تجعله يطلب المشورة، بل أن المشورة نوع من وسائل الحكمة، ومن لا يستمع المشورة فهو مغرور في نفسه، فلا تكن حكيماً في عيني نفسك، بل أطلب دائماً أن تتعلم شاعراً أنك لا شئ. فإنه توجد طرق تبدو للإنسان أنها مستقيمة وعاقبتها طرق الموت. وهذه العبارة كررها سليمان الحكيم مرتين لأهميتها (أم12:14،25:16) فكل إنسان متكبر مغرور يكون معجباً بالطرق التي يسلك فيها ويحاول أن يبرهن أنها أحسن طريق، لذلك ينبه الحكيم على ضرورة وجود مرشد نستمع منه ولمشورته (أم15:12). وعموماً فالهراطقة والشباب الطائش يرون كل منهم أن طريقه هي الطريق المستقيمة.
16- سفر الأمثال هو سفر سلوكي يساعد على ضبط وتوجيه سلوك الإنسان أثناء حياته اليومية، لذلك إعتاد بعض الناس على قراءة إصحاح يومياً منه خصوصاً أنه (31) إصحاح خاصة أن العالم يؤثر فينا بمبادئه وفساده فنحتاج لكلمة الله التي توجهنا لتصحيح مسارنا أو ما أسماه بولس الرسول تجديد الذهن فلا ننحرف وراء مبادئ العالم الفاسدة.
17- دعوة سفر الأمثال لأن نقتني الحكمة ونتمسك بها، هي ذات النغمة التي نجدها في سفر النشيد ولكن بصورة أخرى. فعروس النشيد (النفس البشرية) حينما وجدت عريسها (المسيح) قالت "أمسكته ولم أرخه" (نش4:3). ونلاحظ أن المسيح هو نفسه الحكمة أو أقنوم الحكمة المتجسد. والتمسك بالمسيح يملأ الحياة حكمة ويعطينا الروح القدس أن نرى التصرف السليم بل يعيننا في كل قرار ليكون قرار صحيح، أما الارتداد عن المسيح فهو جهل والإصرار والعناد في هذا الإرتداد هو الحماقة "ديماس تركني إذ أحب العالم الحاضر. أي أحب متع العالم وملذاته وخطاياه وشهواته. أما من اكتشف طريق الحكمة قبل بولس الرسول فيعتبر العالم بما فيه نفاية" (في7:3،8)
18- في قراءة الأمثال ينبغي عدم التقيد بالحرف بل الفهم الروحي لمعنى المثل فمثلاً :
أ‌- هلاك المساكين فقرهم (15:10) فهل معنى هذا أن كل فقير سيهلك. وقارن مع (9:30) ففي (9:30) نجد أن الفقر والغني كلاهما خطير، فالمسيح حذر أن دخول جمل من ثقب إبرة أيسر من دخول غني إلى ملكوت السموات ولكنه كان يقصد المتكلين على أموالهم كما شرح السيد المسيح هذا بنفسه، وكم من غني دخل ملكوت السموات (إبراهيم، إسحق، يعقوب، يوسف ونيقوديموس....) وكما أن الغني الذي يتكل على أمواله يهلك، هكذا يهلك الفقير الذي يلعن فقره ويعيش يشتهي المال بل يحاول أن يحصل عليه بطرق ملتوية (أم9:30) + (1تي9:6،10). وهذا هو الفقر المهلك الذي لا يكتفي فيه صاحبه بما عنده ويقنع، هو الفقر الذي يشتهي ويجعل صاحبه لا يعتمد على الله. ب‌- مخافة الرب تزيد الأيام أما سنو الأشرار فتقصر (27:10) وهذه أيضاً لا يمكن تطبيقها حرفياً فهابيل مات صغيراً وعاش قاتله كثيراً. ويوناثان القديس وشاول الملك الشرير ماتا سوياً ويوناثان هو ابن شاول. ولكن نفهم هذه الآية كما نفهم الوصية أكرم أباك وأمك لكي تطول أيامك على الأرض التي يعطيك الرب إلهك، أي بمعني البركة. فتكون أيام خائف الرب كلها بركة هنا على الأرض وفي السماء، الأرض التي سوف يعطينا الرب إلهنا في الحياة الأخرى والتي يحيا فيها الآن الشهيد العظيم أبانوب الذي استشهد ومات وعمره 12سنة فقط.... وهكذا نفهم آيات هذا السفر:download:


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

أمثال سليمان 1 - تفسير سفر الأمثال
آية (1): "أمثال سليمان بن داود ملك إسرائيل."
أمثال= كلمة مثل مشتقة من فعل معناه يحكم. وأتت هذه الكلمة لأول مرة في (تك16:1-18) "النور الأكبر (الشمس) لحكم النهار والنور الأصغر (القمر) لحكم الليل.. ولتفصل بين النور والظلمة. وعلى ذلك يكون معنى كلمة أمثال هو "مبادئ الحكم" فهي تحكم بنورها السماوي سلوك المؤمن في هذا العالم وتميز سلوكه عن سلوك أهل العالم أي تميز بين من يسلك في النور ومن يسلك في الظلمة.
سليمان بن داود ملك إسرائيل= هو رمز للمسيح فهو مشهور بالحكمة وهو ابن داود وهو ملك إسرائيل. والمسيح هو أقنوم الحكمة المتجسد كابن لداود ليملك على كنيسته إسرائيل الحقيقية بل كلمة سليمان تعني من يحيا في سلام والمسيح هو ملك السلام. وكانت أيام سليمان كلها سلام. ولنلاحظ أن داود بعكس سليمان كانت أيامه كلها حروب وداود اشتهر بكتابته للمزامير. وحياتنا هي مزيج من أيام يسودها السلام وأيام أخرى تسودها الحروب والآلام. فلنتعلم من سليمان حينما تسود حياتنا فترات سلام أن تكون هذه الفترات للتعليم والتأديب ولنتعلم من داود أنه حينما تسود حياتنا الآلام والحروب أن نصلي (يع13:5) ليملك المسيح علينا كل أوقات حياتنا.

الآيات (1-5): "لمعرفة حكمة وأدب لأدراك أقوال الفهم. لقبول تأديب المعرفة والعدل والحق والاستقامة. لتعطي الجهال ذكاء والشاب معرفة وتدبراً. يسمعها الحكيم فيزداد علماً والفهيم يكتسب تدبيراً."
نجد هنا عشر كلمات (حكمة/ أدب.. تدبر) وهي صفات يحصل عليها كل من يتغذى على دراسة كلامالله ويعيش به، وهي بالعدد عشر لتناظر العشر وصايا.
1. لمعرفة حكمة= الحكمة هنا ليست ذكاء الإنسان أو مهارته. بل هي حكمة إلهية يعطيها الله. وهو شئ عجيب أن يضع الله حكمته تحت طلب الإنسان لأجل راحته وسعادته وحتى تقوده بأمان وسط إضطرابات العالم، والله سمح بكتابة هذا القدر من أمثال سليمان ال3000 لتعليم الأجيال المتعاقبة من الكنيسة كيف تسلك في حكمة وتميز بين الأشياء (في10:1).
2. أدب= ونفس الكلمة ترجمت تأديب وقد وردت في هذا السفر 26مرة. وهي تعني التعليم بطريق التأديب (عب5:12).
3. الفهم= تعني التمييز.
4. تأديب المعرفة= تعني التعلم عن طريق الإختبار سواء اختباري أنا الشخصي أو اختبارات غيري (قصص الكتاب المقدس والسنكسار، بل ربما تعنى أيضاً أن أرى بعيني المصير السيئ للخاطئ فأتعلم أن للخطية عقوبة مؤلمة فأتوب). وبنفس الفكر إن لم أتعلم من قصص الكتاب المقدس ولا من تبكيت الروح القدس على خطيتي ولا من مشاهداتي لمصير الأشرار، هنا يلجأ الله لأسلوب التجارب المؤلمة حتى يستيقظ الإنسان من غفلته ويصبح معنى تأديب المعرفة هو الحصول على المعرفة عن طريق التأديب، (مثل مجاعة الابن الضال)0
5. العدل= JUSTICE "الحكم بدون تحيز"
6. الحق= JUDGMENT "اتحاد قرار بعد تمييز الأمور"
7. الاستقامة= كلمة تشير للمبادئ القويمة.
8. تدبر= تفكير سليم في المشاكل.
9. الذكاء= القدرة على اكتشاف ما في الآخرين.
10. معرفة= أي علم "معلومات ذات طابع سليم.
لتعطي الجهال ذكاء= كلمة جاهل هنا تشير للإنسان عديم الخبرة وهذا يكون معرضاً لكل تأثير. ولكن بدراسته لهذا السفر ودراسة كلمة الله عموماً لا يعود يخطئ ويبدأ يتعلم، وحتى أبسط الناس في معرفته قادر أن يستفيد من هذا السفر، والشاب المندفع يكتسب حكمة الشيوخ. يسمعها الحكيم فيزداد علماً= سفر الأمثال الذي هو بوحي الله لا ينفع الجهال والشباب فقط بل هو نافع أيضاً للحكماء فيزدادون حكمة، وهذه طبيعة تعاليم كلمة الله (1كو6:2،7). والحكيم حقاً هو من يشعر بإستمرار أنه في حاجة لأن يعرف المزيد (1كو18:3). وأما الحكيم في عيني نفسه فهو جاهل لأنه يشعر أنه أعظم من أن يتعلم. والعكس فالحكيم حقيقة يشعر في نفسه أنه جاهل ويريد أن يتعلم، فطابع الحكيم هو أنه على استعداد دائماً أن يتعلم. الفهيم= هو من اكتسب فهماً وتمييزاً صحيحاً ونما إدراكه بما يسمعه ويقبله من أقوال الحكمة. تدبير= مشورات حكيمة وقوة للتمييز. يكتسب تدبيراً= في السبعينية مترجمة "يصير مدير الدفة" أي يصير الفهيم فهيماً بالأكثر ومشوراته كلها حكمة فيقود دفة حياة من حوله بمشوراته.

آية (6): "لفهم المثل واللغز أقوال الحكماء وغوامضهم."
اللغز= الكلمة الأصلية تحمل معنى "استخدام كنايات ومجاز للسخرية من شخص أو تأنيبه لدفعه على أن يترك ويتخلى عن طريقه الشرير. وهي نفس الكلمة التي استخدمت في أمثال المسيح لليهود" (راجع مت11:13،16 + يو16:12) غوامضهم= الكلام غير الواضح (راجع أع24:18-28، 27:8-39). والمسيح لم يكن يكلم اليهود سوى بأمثال أو ما يسمى ألغاز أي كلام يستخدم فيه الكناية وهم لقسوة قلوبهم لم يفهموا (راجع مت34:13 + مر34:4 + يو6:10 + يو25:16،29).
والله اختار أن يكون تعليمنا عن طريق التأمل واكتشاف الحقائق بمعونة الروح القدس ولم يقدم الحقائق الإيمانية بطريقة مباشرة فهو بحكمته وجد أن طريق التعلم أفضل لنا. وعمل الخدام هو مساعدة الشعب على فهم كلمة الله. وهكذا شرح فيلبس الكتاب للخصي الحبشي وهذا ما ينبه بولس تلميذه تيموثاوس أن يعمله فيفصل كلمة الحق بالاستقامة (2تي15:2) فهناك كلمات صعبة كتبها بولس الرسول وأساء البسطاء فهمها(2بط16:3). أما المتقدمين فهم يقارنون الروحيات بالروحيات.

آية (7): "مخافة الرب رأس المعرفة أما الجاهلون فيحتقرون الحكمة والأدب."
مخافة الرب رأس المعرفة= تعتبر هذه الآية شعاراً للسفر كله ومبدأه الأساسي. وكلمة رأس تفيد نقطة الأبتداء والجوهر. فبدون معرفة الرب الإله ومخافته لا يمكن البدء بإكتساب الحكمة، التي تقدم إرشاداً للحياة كلها. ونفس هذا الشعار مكرر ثانية في(10:9) مع فارق طفيف في الكلمات (وراجع أش1:11،5) حيث تبدو معظم الهبات هنا كصفات المسيا وثمرة حضور روح الله.
الجاهلون= هم ذوي القلوب الفاسدة والطرق والأفكار الفاسدة. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). وهؤلاء يحتقرون الحكمة والأدب= فمن يخاف الله يحترم وصاياه ووصايا الله يمكن تلخيصها في محبة الله ومحبة القريب (والقريب هو كل إنسان أعرفه حتى لو كان عدوي). ونلاحظ أن محبة الله تنسكب في قلوبنا بالروح القدس (وهو أيضاً الذي يبكت على الخطايا). وبدون حب فلا طاعة "ومن يحبني يحفظ وصاياي" والعكس فمن لا يخاف الله ومن لا تكون عينه على وصايا الله لينفذها لن يعرف معنى الحب ولن تنسكب محبة الله في قلبه فيزداد جهلاً. وسفر الأمثال يؤكد في هذه الآية التي هي شعار السفر كله، أنه لا معرفة حقة بعيداً عن مخافة الرب.

الآيات (8،9): "اسمع يا ابني تأديب أبيك ولا ترفض شريعة أمك. لأنهما إكليل نعمة لرأسك وقلائد لعنقك."
نجد هنا المبدأ الثاني للمعرفة وهو طاعة الوالدين. والمبدأ الأول هو مخافة الله. وطاعة الوالدين هي وصية من الوصايا العشر وهي أيضاً تعليم للعهد الجديد "راجع (أف2:6 + كو20:3 + لو51:2). ونرى في الكتاب المقدس أن طاعة الوالدين مقترنة مع الخضوع لله، لذلك فكثير من المفسرين يرون أن وصية أكرم أباك وأمك" هي من وصايا اللوح الأول، فهي من الوصايا التي تتجه نحو الله، فإكرام الوالدين هو اعتراف وتسليم بالسلطان الإلهي. وفي (2تي2:3) يضع الرسول عدم طاعة الوالدين في قائمة علامات إرتداد الأيام الأخيرة. ولنقارن بين التعاليم السماوية التي جاءت في الكتاب المقدس وبين تعاليم الشعوب التي لها سمات الحكمة العالمية البشرية فالفرس والرومان كانوا يعلمون بوجوب طاعة الأب فقط. أسمع= معناها أَطِعْ. شريعة= أي تعليم (تث9:4،7:6،19:11،46:32) نرى هنا ماذا يجب أن يعلم الآباء أبنائهم. فطاعة الوالدين واجبة إذا كانت تعاليمهم في ضوء مخافة الله.
يا ابني= سليمان كمعلم للحكمة يخاطب شعبه ومستمعيه وكل قارئ بلقب يا ابني وهذه الطريقة اتبعها معلمي الحكمة. وقد وردت في هذا السفر 26 مرة سواء بصيغة الفرد كما وردت هنا أو بصيغة الجمع "أيها البنون 1:4". وهذا أسلوب رقيق في التخاطب وقد استعمل حزقيا نفس الأسلوب في (2أي11:29).
إكليل نعمة= نعمة أي جمال أو حلية والقلائد رمز للجمال (نش10:1) وللسلطان (دا7:5) وهكذا علينا أن لا نشعر بفخر أو مجد في شئ عالمي، بل نشعر بهما في طاعة وصايا الله.
ويبدأ من هنا 13 درساً في الحكمة:
1- تجنب أصدقاء السوء (8:1-19)
2- طلب الحكمة بجدية ومكافأتها (1:2-9)
3- ثق وأطع (1:3-10)
4- مسرات الحكمة (11:3-20)
5- مظاهر الحكمة ونتائجها (21:3-35)
6- سليمان تعلم الحكمة من أبيه (1:4-9)
7- ضرورة كراهية الشر (10:4-19)
8- ضرورة الالتصاق بالخير (20:4-27)
9- الحكمة في العلاقات بين الجنسين (1:5-23)
10- تحذير من بعض التصرفات الخاطئة (1:6-19)
11- تحذير من خطية الزنى (20:6-35)
12- خطورة الزنى (1:7-27)
13- الحكمة تقدم نفسها (1:8-36)
وفي الإصحاح الثامن نجد الدروس تصل إلى ذروتها، ونجد هنا درساً فيه الحكمة تتشخص في شخص المسيح وتكمل الصورة في الإصحاح التاسع بأن يقدم المسيح نفسه ذبيحة بل يقدم نفسه مأكلاً ومشرباً. وتختتم الدروس في الإصحاح التاسع بملخص مقارن بين الحكمة والجهالة ونرى وليمة يقيمها كلاهما يدعوان لها البشر. وكل منا حر في أن يستجيب لأحدهما.

الآيات (10-19): "يا ابني أن تملقك الخطاة فلا ترض. أن قالوا هلم معنا لنكمن للدم لنختف للبريء باطلاً. لنبتلعهم أحياء كالهاوية وصحاحاً كالهابطين في الجب. فنجد كل قنية فاخرة نملأ بيوتنا غنيمة. تلقي قرعتك وسطنا يكون لنا جميعاً كيس واحد. يا ابني لا تسلك في الطريق معهم امنع رجلك عن مسالكهم. لأن أرجلهم تجري إلى الشر وتسرع إلى سفك الدم. لأنه باطلاً تنصب الشبكة في عيني كل ذي جناح. أما هم فيكمنون لدم أنفسهم يختفون لأنفسهم. هكذا طرق كل مولع بكسب يأخذ نفس مقتنيه."
هو درس تحذير من المعاشرات الرديئة:
أن تملقك الخطاة= فالشرير يحاول إغراء صديقه البسيط كما أغوت الحية أمنا حواء. لنختف للبريء= أي نتربص للبريء لأذيته. نبتلعهم أحياء كالهاوية= أي نفترسهم أحياء، كما تقع فريسة في الحفرة التي يحفرها الصياد. أرجلهم تجري إلى الشر= كناية عن شدة رغبتهم وشوقهم إلى فعل الشر. قنية فاخرة= هكذا كل إنسان عالمي شرير يتصور أن ما يحصل عليه هو قنية تملأ بيته، بينما ما يجب أن نعرفه ويعرفه كل إنسان روحي أن العالم باطل وما نمتلكه ما هو إلا تراب، بل أن ما نمتلكه بواسطة الظلم ما هو إلا نار تحرق ما هو موجود عندنا أصلاً. تلقي قرعتك وسطنا= يشرح سليمان هنا أن الغواية تبدأ بدعوة بسيطة من الأشرار لنا، أن نكون معهم ونعيش معهم. ثم تكون لنا معهم شركة= كيس واحد= وهذا الكيس يجب أن يكون ممتلئ لننفق منه على ملذاتنا. ولكن كيف نملأ هذا الكيس= نكمن للدم= أي نقتل الأبرياء لنسرق منهم ما يمتلكونه.
وسليمان هنا يدعو لاعتزال الشر والأشرار فلا يكون لنا قرعة معهم ولا أي شركة ولا كيس واحد (رؤ4:18،5 + أش11:52) ومع من تكون لنا شركة (أع42:2-47) وكل مفتوح العينين سيرى شباك الأشرار في محاولاتهم إغوائه، فالأشرار يحبون غواية الآخرين ليكونوا جماعة شريرة، فالخاطئ يحب الصحبة في طريقه الشريرة، وطريقهم في هذا غواية الأبرياء البسطاء. ودعوة سليمان هنا أن نمتنع عن الخطوة الأولى وهي أن لا نقبل صحبة الأشرار وإلا تبع ذلك خطوات كثيرة مخيفة في طريق الإنحدار إلى هاوية الشر. ولنلاحظ أن السلوك في طريق الشر يشبه الإنحدار على تل لأسفل، ولا شئ يستطيع أن يوقف المتدحرج، بل هو كلما أنحدر لأسفل تزيد سرعته ويزيد إقترابه للهاوية، وهل يقف الشرير أو يتحذر من العواقب السيئة لباقي الأشرار؟! أبداً!! فهو يندفع بالأكثر وذلك لأنه يصبح غير قادراً على ذلك بينما هو يهوي لأسفل التل. لأنه باطلاً تنصب الشبكة في عيني كل ذي جناح= الطائر المفتوح العينين يرى الشبكة المعدة لاصطياده فيهرب منها مستخدماً في ذلك جناحين القويين. ولاحظ أن الله يعطي بصيرة لأولاده يرون بها الشباك المنصوبة لهم ويعطيهم أجنحة ليهربون (الأجنحة هي حياتهم السماوية التي يرفضون بها الشر). أما هم فيكمنون لدم أنفسهم= أي يكون إندفاعهم في مؤامراتهم الشريرة لإهلاك الأبرياء هو إندفاع نحو هاويتهم وهلاكهم هم أنفسهم، أي أن الشرير سيمسك في نفس الشبكة التي ينصبها للبريء (هامان صُلب على الصليب الذي أعده لمردخاي البار) يأخذ نفس مقتنيه= الكسب الشرير يهلك نفس الذي اقتناه بطريق شرير (1تي9:6،10). وطريق فتح العينين هو كلمة الله التي تضئ الطريق فلا نبدأ في الإنحدار للهاوية. ولنرى التسلسل في الإنحدار الذي ينتهي بدمار الأشرار.
1- صداقة الأشرار 2- قبول غوايتهم (تملقهم) 3- يكون وجودنا معهم (قرعتنا)
4- شركة معهم (كيس) 5- إغراء المال (قنية فاخرة) 6- نكمن للدم (قتل)

الآيات (20-33): "الحكمة تنادي في الخارج في الشوارع تعطي صوتها. تدعو في رؤوس الأسواق في مداخل الأبواب في المدينة تبدي كلامها. قائلة إلي متى أيها الجهال تحبون الجهل والمستهزئون يسرون بالاستهزاء والحمقى يبغضون العلم. ارجعوا عند توبيخي هأنذا أفيض لكم روحي أعلمكم كلماتي. لأني دعوت فأبيتم ومددت يدي وليس من يبالي. بل رفضتم كل مشورتي ولم ترضوا توبيخي. فأنا أيضاً اضحك عند بليتكم اشمت عند مجيء خوفكم. إذا جاء خوفكم كعاصفة وأتت بليتكم كالزوبعة إذا جاءت عليكم شدة وضيق. حينئذ يدعونني فلا استجيب يبكرون إلىّ فلا يجدونني. لأنهم ابغضوا العلم ولم يختاروا مخافة الرب. لم يرضوا مشورتي رذلوا كل توبيخي. فلذلك يأكلون من ثمر طريقهم ويشبعون من مؤامراتهم. لأن ارتداد الحمقى يقتلهم وراحة الجهال تبيدهم. أما المستمع لي فيسكن أمناً ويستريح من خوف الشر."
في الآيات (10-19) أظهر سليمان خطورة من يستمع لغواية إبليس، وفي هذه الآيات يظهر خطورة من لا يسمع لنداء الله.
رؤوس الأسواق= أي أهم الأسواق حيث يزدحم الناس. مداخل الأبواب= حيث يجتمع شيوخ المدينة والقضاة. والمقصود أن صوت الله ينادي لكل واحد ويصل لكل إنسان، في كل مكان. والمسيح لم يتكلم سراً (يو20:18) وهكذا علم تلاميذه (مت27:10 + أش19:45). وقارن مع الحكمة تنادي في الخارج. في الشوارع. وهنا نرى الحكمة شخصاً يتكلم وينادي ويدعو الناس ليبتعدوا عن طريق الجهل، تدعوهم وهم في التجارة والأسواق وبين طالبي العدل عند الأبواب، ونلاحظ أن الحكمة كشخص تكون المسيح أقنوم الحكمة. ثم نجد هنا درجات الرافضين لنداء الحكمة ومواصفاتهم فهم:
1. الجهال= البسطاء، عديمو المعرفة، والدعوة لهم هنا معناها إلى متى لا تطلبون المعرفة "هلك شعبي من عدم المعرفة" (هو6:4). وهؤلاء البسطاء يسهل إنقيادهم للشر.
2. المستهزئون= وهؤلاء يسخرون من الحكمة. ونلاحظ هنا درجة أعمق في الشر من الجاهل فالجاهل حينما يتقدم خطوة جديدة في الشر يبدأ في الاستهزاء بالحكمة. ونلاحظ أن من يرفض الحكمة ويرفض أن يتعلمها، سريعاً ما يتحول إلى مستهزئ.
3. الحمقي= نرى هنا المنحدر الذي ينحدر عليه الجاهل، فهو أولاً كان جاهلاً بلا معرفة ثم بدأ طريق الإنحدار وصار مستهزئاً، وإزدادت سرعة الإنحدار ووصل لدرجة أسوأ وهي الحمق، فهو ينحدر من سيئ إلى أسوأ. والأحمق هو من صار في عناد يرفض المعرفة. ومعنى الكلمة العبرية المستخدمة هنا عن الأحمق أنه شخص عديم الشعور بالنسبة للحق الأدبي، ويتصرف بغير اعتبار له.
وهذه الدرجات رأيناها مع الفريسيين فقد سمحوا للرب يسوع أولاً أن يقرأ لهم في المجمع ولكنهم رفضوا أن يتعلموا فصاروا جهال ثم بدأوا يستهزئون به ثم أخيراً صلبوه. (لو10:4+2:15+14:16+مت20:27). وهنا نرى المسيح (أقنوم الحكمة) يخاطبهم لأني دعوت فأبيتم ومددت يدي وليس من يبالي. وقوله مددت يدي كناية عن التوسل والتضرع. (وقارن مع أش12:65+4:66_أر13:7،14).
هأنذا أفيض لكم من روحي. ولاحظ أن المتكلم.. هو المسيح الحكمة تنادي وقارن مع قول المسيح أنه يرسل لنا الروح القدس (يو7:16+يو26:15+يو38:7،39) ونلاحظ أنه بمعونة الروح القدس يتوب الإنسان ويكون للكلمة تأثير وقوة فالروح القدس عمله التبكيت (يو8:16) ولذلك يقول هنا إرجعوا عند توبيخي. وقوله هذا يشير للتوبة التي تنشأ عن تبكيت الروح القدس (زك3:1). فالحكمة (المسيح) يدعو الخطاة للتوبة والروح القدس يبكت ويعين على التوبة. أضحك.. أشمت= تعبيران مجازيان بلغة بشرية للتعبير عن موقف الله إزاء من احتقر دعوته. وقوله كزوبعة.. كعاصفة= إشارة للهلاك السريع المباغت ولاحظ في آية (29) ارتباط العلم بمخافة الله. وفي (28) يدعونني فلا أستجيب الله يعطي زماناً للتوبة، فإذا أضاع الإنسان فرصة التوبة لا يستجيب له الله بل يؤدبه ويعاقبه (رؤ21:2-23). وأيضاً رفض العذارى الجاهلات. وبنفس المفهوم فالغني في الجحيم كان يصرخ بلا استجابة. لأن ارتداد الحمقى يقتلهم= أي تحولهم عن طريق الحكمة إلى طريق الجهالة والشر. وعكس هذا تماماً المستمع لي يسكن آمناً= لأنه بنى بيته على الصخر (مت24:7،25). فمن يزرع يحصد فساداً (غل7:6،8).
 :download:


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شرح الكتاب المقدس - العهد القديم
أمثال سليمان 2 - تفسير
الآيات (1-5): "يا ابني أن قبلت كلامي وخبأت وصاياي عندك. حتى تميل آذنك إلى الحكمة وتعطف قلبك على الفهم. أن دعوت المعرفة ورفعت صوتك إلى الفهم. أن طلبتها كالفضة وبحثت عنها كالكنوز. فحينئذ تفهم مخافة الرب وتجد معرفةالله."
سبق سليمان في الإصحاح السابق وحذر من خطورة الانسياق لإبليس وللأشرار من أتباعه ثم حذر من خطورة من لا يسمع لكلام الله. وهنا يوجه كلامه لمن يرغب في أن يتعلم وتكون له النية على أن يسمع صوت الله.
إن قبلت كلامي= إن أصغيت وانتبهت إلى أقوالي سواء كانت وعود أو تأنيب وتوبيخ أو وصايا أو إعلانات عن فكر الله، فكلام الله أعم من الوصايا وهو يشمل هذا كله. ونفهم من هذا القول أن الإنسان حر في أن يختار طريق الاستماع أو طريق الرفض لكلام الله. والبداية هي أن نقرر وتكون لنا النية أن نقبل كلام الله.
وخبأت وصاياي عندك= الخطوة الثانية هي الاهتمام بما سمعناه من كلام الله. حتى تميل أذنك إلى الحكمة= توجه أذنك إلىّ وتصغى بانتباه وشوق واهتمام، وتعني أن تتحول الأذن عن الاهتمام بسماع صوت العالم وتتعطش إلى المعرفة عن الله أكثر. تعطف قلبك على الفهم= عطف يعني مال، والمقصود توجه قلبك إلى الفهم. والقلب في العبرية يشير للقوى العقلية والأدبية والعاطفية فهو يعبر عن كل الكيان الإنساني فهو مركز الحياة. ونجد هنا طالب الحكمة وقد سيطرت على مشاعره وعقله فكرة التعمق في طلب الله. ورفعت صوتك= صرخت بشوق وطلبت بلهفة من الله، في صلاة حارة وتضرعات. وهذا ما فعله سليمان نفسه حين طلب من الله في صلاته أن يمنحه الحكمة (1مل9:3). وبحثت عنها كالكنوز= هنا يصل طالب الحكمة لدرجة أعلى، لقد اكتشف أن كلمة الله هي أثمن ما يمكن أن يحصل عليه المرء فهي كالكنوز (مت44:13).. حينئذ تجد معرفة الله، حينئذ تفهم مخافة الرب= هذا هو الهدف وقد رسمت الآيات السابقة طريقة الوصول لهذا الهدف والحصول عليه. فهذه الآيات التي أمامنا تكشف لنا كيف نجد الحكمة أو معرفة الله؟ والإجابة على ذلك:- أن الله أعطانا كلمته ولكن هل نحن على استعداد أن نقرر أننا نريد قبولها، الموضوع لا يحتاج ذكاء بشري عادي بل يتطلب حالة النفس هل هي تريد أو لا تريد؟ فكلمة الله موجودة وعلينا أن نفتش فيها والروح القدس سيعطينا فهماً لها. والخطوة الثانية بعد أن نتخذ قرارنا أن نميل أذاننا لنسمع، أو نبدأ لنفتش عن الطريق الذي قررنا أن نسلكه ونترك طريق العالم الخاطئ. والخطوة التالية هي أن يصير طلبنا لطريق الله، طريق الحكمة باهتمام وبجدية وما نعرفه نخبأهُ ولا نفرط فيه. والنمو في هذا الطريق يجعلنا نطلبه باهتمام أكثر وتصبح شهوة معرفة المسيح هي من كل القلب، فلا تكون قراءة الكتاب المقدس قراءة سطحية بل بعمق وفيها نميل الأذن ونوجه القلب للفهم. بل نصرخ لله طالبين أن نفهم وما نفهمه لا نفرط فيه بل نخبأهُ في القلب كمن يخبئ شئ ثمين. وعلينا أن نبحث في كلمة الله كمن يبحث عن كنز وتشبيه كلمة الله بالكنز لسببين [1] هي قيمة جداً ولكنها مختبأة [2] مثل أي كنز تحتاج لمن يفتش عنها وينقب وراءها ليجد المعاني وراء الكلمات، ننقب لنفهم المعاني العميقة وراء الكلمات، وهي تستحق كل عناء (في8:3) وكلمة الله قادرة أن تجعلنا حكماء، ولنفهم أننا لن نجد حكمة حقيقية خارجاً عن كلمة الله، لذلك علينا أن نقبلها دون تذمر أو مناقشة أو اعتراض. ومن يقبلها يأخذ حكمة، ومن يجد ويتعب ليفهم سيعطيه الله المعرفة والحكمة. فالحكمة هي عطية الله وليست نتيجة مجهود بشري فقط.

الآيات (6-9): "لأن الرب يعطي حكمة من فمه المعرفة والفهم. يذخر معونة للمستقيمين هو مجن للسالكين بالكمال. لنصر مسالك الحق وحفظ طريق أتقيائه. حينئذ تفهم العدل والحق والاستقامة كل سبيل صالح."
الآيات السابقة تكلمت عن البحث عن الحكمة وهنا تتكلم عن السير في طريق الكمال. فطالما وجدنا معرفة الله ووجدنا الحكمة علينا أن نسلك بموجبها. وهنا تنبيه يشدد عزيمتنا أن الله سوف يساعدنا في طريق الحق فنحن إذاً لسنا وحدنا في الطريق.
معونة= من يقرر أن يسلك في طريق الله، عليه أن لا يخاف فالله سيعطيه معونة ويؤيده بالمشورة الصالحة والقوة التي تسنده. المستقيمين= هم الأبرار الذين يسلكون في طريق الله. مجن= عدة من عدد الحرب لحماية الصدر والظهر. هنا الله يعد بالحماية لمن يسلك في طريقه "لا تخف يا إبرام أنا ترس لك" (تك1:15) يذخر معونة= يخبئ الله المعونة ويظهرها للأبرار فقط السالكين بالكمال= أي الأمناء في سلوكهم مع الله ومع الناس بلا إعوجاج. طريق أتقيائه= الرب يحفظ طريقهم فهم يسيرون في طريقه. لنصر مسالك الحق= علينا أن نقرر أن نسلك بالحق في طريق الله، والله لن يتخلى عنا أو يتركنا بل إذا سلكنا في مسالك الحق يعطينا الله مهماً أعمق للحق والعدل والاستقامة، بل في كل سبيل صالح فينتقل من نمو إلى نمو ومن عمق إلى عمق في الحكمة والمعرفة. ولنذكر أننا لن نعرف طرق الحق والعدل والاستقامة إلا لو مارسناها. لن نعرف قوة كلمة الله إلا لو قررنا أن نحيا بها ونطبقها بأمانة فحينئذ يساعدنا الله ويفتح عيوننا فنعرف أكثر عنه وعن جمال وقوة كلامه ووصاياه، وهكذا من نمو إلى نمو. فكلمة الله في كتابه المقدس تقودنا للكمال (2تي16:3،17). والكمال يأتي ليس بالمعرفة النظرية بل بالسلوك (كو9:1-11). والله يعطي لمن يسلك أن يفهم العدل= يكون الإنسان باراً غير منحازاً في أحكامه. ويفهم الحق= الرأي السديد وتمييز الأمور المتخالفة (في9:1،10). والإستقامة= السلوك في طريق الله. وبهذا يعطي الله لمن يسلك في طريقه فهماً أكثر ووضوح رؤية لواجباته تجاه الله (الاستقامة) وواجباته تجاه الناس (العدل والحق) والله وحده مصدر هذه الحكمة الحقيقية =لأن الرب يعطي حكمة= والله يعطيها لمن يطلب (يع5:1) من فمه المعرفة= فالله أعطى من فمه لأنبيائه ورسله وهم كتبوا الكتاب المقدس. ولنلاحظ أن المسيح مذَّخر فيه كل كنوز الحكمة (كو3:2) وهو يعطيها لمن يطلب (اف17:1) ويعطي بالأكثر لمن يسلك في طريق الكمال. والروح القدس الذين نحن هيكلاً له هو روح الحكمة فهو يهبنا حكمة (أش2:11 + يو13:16-15).

الآيات (10-22): "إذا دخلت الحكمة قلبك ولذت المعرفة لنفسك. فالعقل يحفظك والفهم ينصرك. لإنقاذك من طريق الشرير ومن الإنسان المتكلم بالأكاذيب. التاركين سبل الاستقامة للسلوك في مسالك الظلمة. الفرحين بفعل السوء المبتهجين بأكاذيب الشر. الذين طرقهم معوجة وهم ملتوون في سبلهم. لإنقاذك من المرأة الأجنبية من الغريبة المتملقة بكلامها. التاركة أليف صباها والناسية عهد إلهها. لأن بيتها يسوخ إلى الموت وسبلها إلى الأخيلة. كل من دخل إليها لا يؤوب ولا يبلغون سبل الحياة. حتى تسلك في طريق الصالحين وتحفظ سبل الصديقين. لأن المستقيمين يسكنون الأرض والكاملين يبقون فيها. أما الأشرار فينقرضون من الأرض والغادرون يستأصلون منها."
هذه الآيات تشرح أن الحكمة الحقيقية التي يعطيها لنا الله قادرة أن تحفظنا من طريق الخراب والدمار والهلاك الذي تقودنا له الخطية وبالتالي فالحكمة الإلهية هي أثمن من كل كنوز الدنيا، فكل كنوز الدنيا إذا امتلكتها وسلكت في طريق الخطية ستذهب هباءً، أما لو إمتلكت الحكمة فلقد امتلكت كل شئ "كأن لا شئ لنا ونحن نملك كل شئ" (2كو10:6 + أع6:3). ولكن عدو الخير يسعى وراء كل واحد منا حتى يوقع به كما أوقع بأمنا حواء، ومن يتمسك بالحق تكون له حكمة فلا ينخدع بغوايات إبليس، بل تهدينا الحكمة للطريق السليم أمام الخداعات التي نتعرض لها وهذه الخداعات هي: خداع الأشرار (10-15) خداع المرأة الشريرة (16-22) وهذه صورة لنهاية الأيام فهناك عدوين للكنيسة الوحش (رؤ13) وبابل الزانية (رؤ17) وكيف نختبر أنفسنا هل لنا حكمة أم لا؟ الإجابة بأن نسأل أنفسنا هل نرفض الغواية (إذاً لنا حكمة) أن نقبلها (فليست لنا حكمة).
الحكمة تحفظنا من خداع الأشرار (10-15)
إذا دخلت الحكمة قلبك= القلب هو مركز الحياة بما فيها من دوافع وأفكار محركة. ولذت المعرفة لنفسك= النفس هي مجموعة الشهوات والرغبات والميول. فالعقل يحفظك= أي تكون لك البصيرة ويكون لك الرأي السديد الذي به ترى الطريق الصحيح والفهم ينصرك= أي يكون لك التمييز بين ما ينفعك وما يضرك. من المتكلم بالأكاذيب= أي من يتكلم بالغش والخداع سواء في الروحيات أو العقيدة أو أي شئ أخر ليجذب النفس البارة لطريق معوج. ومن يفعل هذا فهو لا علاقة له بالله، بل يهاجم الله وكلام الله مباشرة أو يهاجم العقيدة الصحيحة مدعياً أنه وحده الذي يعرف الله. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). هو إنسان له مظهر الحكمة ولكنها حكمة عالمية غاشة بها يخدع ويجذب البسطاء وعديمي الحكمة الذين لم يحصلوا على حكمة إلهية من فوق. وعادة يكون المتكلم بالأكاذيب شخص له كبرياء وإعجاب بالذات، يجذب حوله عديمي الخبرة. ولكن حين يملك حق الله على القلب فإنه ينقذ من طريق الشرير= أي يحفظ الإنسان من السلوك في نفس طريق الأشرار. والمطلوب حتى ينجو الإنسان من طريق الأشرار أن تدخل الحكمة للقلب وتلذ المعرفة للنفس أي أن المطلوب أن لا تكون الحكمة مجرد أفكار نظرية في العقل بل يبدأ الإنسان في ممارسة ما تعلمه من كلمة الله ويشعر بقوة كلمة الله ولذة السلوك في وصاياه فيكون لهذه اللذة وهذه الخبرات قوة دافعة للإنسان تملك على مشاعره فيزداد إصراراً على السلوك في طريق الله. فحين تملك الحكمة على إنسان تحكم كل حياته كما تؤثر الخميرة على العجين كله، بل يملك المسيح على القلب بل كل الحياة بل يغير الإنسان إلى صورته. وحينئذ تلذ المعرفة للنفس أي يكون تنفيذ الوصايا ليس عن طريق الضغط والكبت ولكن بحرية وسرور. وربما يكون السلوك بالحق والطهارة غير مرضي للجسد تماماً، لأن الجسد والخطية ساكنة فيه والشهوة موجودة فيه سيقاوم الروح ولكن الروح سيقاوم الجسد ويرضى بالحق الذي يسلك فيه الإنسان، وحينئذ تمتلئ الحياة سلاماً وعزاء وفرحاً لا يعرفه سوى من اختبر حياة التقوى ولا يختبر هذا السلام من يسلك في حياة العالم الشرير بملذاتها. وهذه هي لذة النفس الحقيقية أي سلام الله يحصل عليها من يعرفه.
الحكمة تحفظ من المرأة الأجنبية (16-22)
الآيات السابقة تكلمت عن العقل غير المقدس، وخداع الأشرار العقلي الذي يتحدى الله. وهنا نرى الشهوات الجسدية، فالخداع العقلي يقود لطريق الشهوة الجسدية وغوايتها. المرأة الأجنبية= أطلق هذا التعبير أولاً على المرأة الأممية الزانية، فالنساء الوثنيات كن يتسللن من الأمم المجاورة الوثنية ليضللن ويغوين شباب شعب الله (عد1:25،2). وهي دعيت أجنبية لأنها امرأة رجل آخر ولأنها ليست زوجة للشاب العبراني الذي تزنى معه ولأنها ليست عبرانية ولأنها تعبد إله وثني، فعبادتها لأوثانها تختلف عن عبادة شعب الرب، العبادة المقدسة، بل هي ستجذب شعب الرب لعبادة أوثانها (وهذا حدث أيام غواية بلعام وحدث مع سليمان نفسه للأسف). ولأنها بإنحرافها لا تسلك في شريعة الرب المقدسة. وعموماً كانت الشريعة تحتم رجم الزانية فلم يكن يوجد زواني سوى من الأجنبيات الوثنيات وكانت الكنعانيات يمارسن الزنا كطقس ديني، ولذلك كان كثير من رجال شعب الرب ينجذب لهذه العبادة النجسة. أليف صباها= أي زوجها الشرعي (أر1:3-4) الناسية عهد إلهها= أي عهد زواجها، الذي قطعته على نفسها باسم إلهها أن تظل أمينة لزوجها، فهذه المرأة الأجنبية هي خائنة، زانية ومتمردة على إلهها ومتمردة على زوجها بل متمردة على كل أدب وفضيلة وهي خائفة:- [1] لألهها الذي كسرت شريعته [2] لزوجها [3] للشاب الذي تزنى معه فهي تدعى أنها تحبه وهي تريد أن تقوده بشهوتها لخسارة ماله أو إرضاء لشهواتها، وهي ستقوده للخراب عموماً. وبهذا المفهوم تصبح المرأة الإسرائيلية أجنبية لو عاشت حياة الزنا. وبنفس المفهوم لم تُحسب راعوث أجنبية لسلوكها بحسب شريعة الرب "إلهك إلهي" (را16:1) المتملقة بكلامها= هي تدَّعي الحب وشفتاها تقطران عسلاً لكن عاقبتها مُرَّة (أم3:5،4) وفي (18) بيتها يسوخ إلى الموت= أي يهوى إلى أسفل حتى يتوارى عن الأنظار (كما حدث مع قورح وقومه) فكل خطوة إلى بيت الزانية هي خطوة تجاه الموت فطريق الزنا هو طريق الخراب. الأخيلة= الأموات في هاوية العذاب. يؤوب= يرجع ويعود (آية19). لا يبلغون سبل الحياة= أي لا نصيب لهم في قيامة الحياة وهنا نرى نهاية من يسلك في طريق الزنى، فهو طريق الخراب للزانية وبيتها ومن يزنى معها. بل أن هلاكهم أبدي ومصيرهم مع الأخيلة في هاوية الجحيم. وهنا تحذير بأن من يبدأ هذا الطريق يصعب رجوعه فهو كلما سلك في طريق لذة الجسد ينجذب بالأكثر فتضعف مقاومته، وكلما مارس هذه الخطية يتقسى قلبه بالزيادة ويظلم عقله بخداعات الخطية فلا يعود يرى سوى اللذة البهيمية الجسدانية الشهوانية في هذه الخطية لذلك يصعب رجوعه بل ربما يستحيل رجوعه= كل من دخل إليها لا يؤوب.
وفي الآيات (20-22) يعرض نصيب من يسلك بالحكمة رافضاً طريق الأشرار الخطاة ورافضاً غواية المرأة الزانية. فهم يسكنون الأرض= وهذا بمفهوم العهد القديم. وبمفهوم العهد الجديد يكون لهم نصيباً سماوياً مع القديسين. وهذه دعوة من سليمان لكل واحد حتى يسلك في طريق الصالحين= أي من اختاروا أن يسيروا في طريق الله، ويسلكون معه بأمانة، هذا قد يخطئ فالصديق يسقط في اليوم 7 مرات لكنه يقوم أي يقدمون توبة فورية كمن لا يستطيع أن يبقى في هذا الجو الغريب. ومن هم الكاملين= هؤلاء الذين كرسوا قلبهم تماماً لله. وعكس هؤلاء فهم الغادرون= أي الرافضين لله في عدم إيمان وتصرفاتهم فيها خيانة لله وهؤلاء يستأصلون= لا بركة لهم على الأرض وقد ينهي الله حياتهم على الأرض كما فعل بأهل سدوم وكما فعل في الطوفان وهم لا نصيب سماوي لهم في القيامة الأبدية.
هذا البحث للقس انطونيس فكرى صلوا من اجلى
 :download:


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شرحالكتاب المقدس - العهد القديم
أمثال سليمان 3 - تفسير سفر الأمثال
خلاصة هذا الإصحاح أنه هو دعوة لكل إنسان أن يرضىالله فيبارك الله حياته.
فمن يسلك بحسب وصاياه يحصل على طريق السعادة (الآيات 1-4)
ومن يتكل عليه بالكامل يحصل على الأمان الكامل (الآيات 5-6)
ومن يخاف الله تكون له صحة الجسد (الآيات 7-8)
ومن يخدم الله بما يملك يغتني (الآيات 9-10)
ومن يحتمل الآلام يكمل ويتأدب (الآيات 11-12)
ومن يجتهد ليحصل على الحكمة يقتنيها ويستفيد منها (الآيات 13-20)
ولذلك على كل إنسان أن يعيش ليصنع خيراً فالله سيعطينا
بحسب ما نفعل خيراً كان أم شراً. (الآيات 27-35)

الآيات (1-4): "يا ابني لا تنس شريعتي بل ليحفظ قلبك وصاياي. فأنها تزيدك طول أيام وسني حياة وسلامة. لا تدع الرحمة والحق يتركانك تقلدهما على عنقك اكتبهما على لوح قلبك. فتجد نعمة وفطنة صالحة في أعين الله والناس."
شريعتي= تعليمي أو توجيهي والكلمة الأصلية تفيد مد اليد كما في إرشاد مسافر في طريقه. ليحفظ= أي يحرس، كما يحرس إنسان بيته أو كرمه وكلمة يحفظ جاءت في هذا السفر 25 مرة. وصاياي= الكلمة مشتقة في الأصل من فعل "وصف" كما يصف الطبيب الدواء للمريض. فسليمان يعتبر وصاياه لأبنائه هنا كمرشد لهم في الطريق. والله أعطى الوصايا عموماً لشعبه كطبيب لمريضه حتى ينعم بالصحة، ومن يسلك بحسب وصايا الله فلفائدته هو ولسلامة حياته على الأرض وضماناً لحياته الأبدية. تزيدك طول أيام= علامة الرضا الإلهي في العهد القديم (وصية اكرام الوالدين وارتبطت بهذا الوعد). وسنى حياة وسلامة= بمفهوم العهد القديم تعنى البركة في نتاج الأرض والكرم والأولاد والصحة وبمفهوم العهد الجديد يضاف لهذه البركة المادية السلام الإلهي الذي يملك على القلب وأن يشعر الإنسان في حياته بالأمان والإكتفاء والرضى. وعموماً فالعهد القديم حين يعد بطول الأيام لا يقصد حياة طويلة مؤلمة بل حياة طويلة كلها فرح. ليحفظ قلبك وصاياي= "إن أحبني أحد يحفظ كلامي (يو23:14). وحفظ القلب لوصايا الله بهذا المعنى لا يعني فقط الرضوخ للواجب بل تكريس القلب في حب لله والطاعة الكاملة في حب لمشيئته. وخلاصة القول، علينا أن نطيع وصايا الله طاعة قلبية بكل المشاعر ونخبئ وصاياه في القلب كما كان لوحي الشريعة يختبآن داخل تابوت العهد.
لا تدع الرحمة والحق يتركانك= الرحمة والحق من صفات الله. وهما صفتان انطبقتا بالكامل على المسيح، ولأنه كان هو مصدر الحق والرحمة كان يتقدم في النعمة والحق (لو52:2) ونلاحظ قوله الرحمة قبل الحق، فالمسيح قدَّم رحمته في الصليب قبل أن يحكم علينا بالحق. وبالمسيح كانت النعمة والحق. وهنا دعوة أن نتعلم من المسيح ونسلك في نفس خطواته فنتعلم الرحمة والحق، الرحمة تجاه إخوتنا البشر والحق تجاه الله أي الإلتزام الكامل بوصاياه، ونتعلم أن نقول الحق لكل إنسان ولكن في محبة ورحمة تجاه كل إنسان. وكل من يسلك بالرحمة والحق يتوقع أن ينمو في النعمة والفطنة في رضا الله الذي يفيض عليه كليهما. وإذا كانت الرحمة والحق من صفات الله، فإذا تعلمهما إنسان يصعد هذا الإنسان إلى أعلى مستويات الكمال الإنساني وبهذا فقط أي بالرحمة والحق يفتخر الإنسان= تقلدهما على عنقك= أي تشعر بالسعادة والفخر وأنت تطبق وصايا الله، وتضعهم أمام عينيك كمن يلبس قلادة على عنقه ويتأملها دائماً لتقوده في طريق تعلم الرحمة والحق، فيتقلدهما على عنقه كقطعة ثمينة من الحلي. أكتبهما على لوح قلبك اللوح هو ما كان يكتب عليه في العهد القديم (أر1:17+أر33:31+لو63:1) والمعنى في كتابة الوصايا على القلب أن تكون وصايا الله هي المحرك لكل أعمال الإنسان بل وكل مشاعره. وكيف تكتب الوصايا على لوح القلب؟ نلاحظ قول السيد المسيح من يحبني يحفظ كلامي.. إذاً السر في الحب.. وكيف نحب؟ نلاحظ قول بولس الرسول في (رو5:5).. أن محبة الله قد إنسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس. إذاً الله أعطانا الروح القدس الذي يملأ قلوبنا محبة بها تنقش على قلوبنا وصايا الله. وهذا معنى وعد الله في (أر33:31).
فتجد نعمة= أي رضى من الله والناس. وفطنة صالحة= فهماً وذكاء. أي يجد الإنسان نعمة في عيني الله وفهماً في أعين الناس إذا إزدان بالرحمة والحق. والناس تفهمه وتحبه ويجد نجاحاً في وسط الناس حين يثقوا به.

الآيات (5،6): "توكل على الرب بكل قلبك وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد. في كل طرقك اعرفه وهو يقوم سبلك."
توكل على الرب= أي آمن وثق واحتمي بالله في إتكال كامل عليه، آمن وثق بأن الله قادر وقدير، قادر أن يفعل ما يريد وآمن بأنه حكيم سيصنع الصالح وأنه صالح سيصنع الخير لمن يحبه ويخدمه ويطيعه، بل آمن أن الله منبع كل خير وصلاح. بكل قلبك= أي لا يكن لك ثقة في غيره. وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد= من يثق في الله ينجح ومن يثق في نفسه يفشل (أم26:28) وهكذا سقطت حواء إذ تركت وصية الله وظنت أنها تحصل على السعادة بما تراه أنه حسن ومبهج من وجهة نظرها هي. في كل طرقك أعرفه= أي بتسليم كل شئ له والإتكال الكامل عليه وبأنه السيد المطلق على حياتنا فنحفظ وصاياه. وقوله في كل طرقك نطبقه عملياً بأن نبدأ كل مشروع لنا أو نبدأ يومنا بالله، بالصلاة ليشترك الله معنا في عملنا ونصلي في أثناء عملنا حتى يبارك الله علمنا ويومنا، نصلي طالبين المعونة والبركة قبل أن نبدأ وفي أثناء أي عمل، وبعد أن ننتهي نصلي شاكرين لله ما بدأه وأنهاه معنا. يقوم سبلك= كلمة يقوم في معناها الأصلي تحمل معنى التقسيم والفصل فعندما تتشعب السبل أمام الإنسان ويتحير في أيهما يسلك يتدخل الرب ويفصل بين هذه السبل ويرشده إلى السلوك في الطريق الصالح. فقط علينا أن نطيعه ونتبعه ومن يمشي وراء السحابة لابد وسيصل إلى كنعان السماوية، وكل ما علينا عمله أن نصلي دائماً وبلا إنقطاع طالبين معونته وإرشاده وهو يفتح أعيننا لنرى الطريق الصحيح وهذا معنى في كل طرقك إعرفه ويكون هذا بالصلاة دائماً.

الآيات (7،8): "لا تكن حكيماً في عيني نفسك اتق الرب وابعد عن الشر. فيكون شفاء لسرتك وسقاء لعظامك."
لا تكن حكيماً في عيني نفسك= من يتصور أنه حكيم يتكل على ذاته، ومن يثق في نفسه وفي حكمته فهذا يتعارض مع الثقة الكاملة في الله. ومن لا يثق ثقة كاملة في الله يفشل. إتق الرب وأبعد عن الشر= تقوى الله هي مخافته، ومخافته هي في حفظ وصاياه والابتعاد عن الشر. شفاء لسرتك وسقاءً لعظامك= أي صحة للجسد كله. والسرة(في السبعينية جاءت جسد) فالسرة هي مدخل الغذاء للجنين، بل هي المصدر الوحيد لغذائه، ولو أنقطع الحبل السري الذي يأتي بالطعام للجنين يموت فوراً. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). فشفاء السرة كناية عن صحة الجسد كله، وهكذا حفظ وصايا الله هي ضمان الحياة لنا وضمان الصحة. وسقاء لعظامك هو تعبير يقصد به صحة العظام ونضارتها بواسطة النخاع الذي بدونه تصير العظام هشة والجسم غير قادر على الوقوف.
فعلينا أن نقاوم بحزم ميلنا الطبيعي للشر ولا نتجاوب مع شهوات الجسد، والله يعطي قوة لذلك. والبعد عن الشر فيه صحة وغذاء للجسد وللنفس وفيه قوة لكليهما.

الآيات (9،10): "اكرم الرب من مالك ومن كل باكورات غلتك. فتمتلئ خزائنك شبعاً وتفيض معاصرك مسطاراً."
اكرم الرب من مالك= كل بركة عندي هي من الرب، وإذا أعطينا الرب فإننا نعترف بأن كل شئ منه وله (1أي14:29) وبهذا يبارك الرب فيما عندنا بركة مادية فلن يحتاج المؤمن لشئ (مز25:37) وبركة روحية تشبع النفس وتملأ القلب فرحاً= خزائنك تمتلئ شبعاً وتفيض معاصرك مسطاراً. هنا سليمان يحثنا على العطاء، بل تكريس كل شئ للرب. ونحن حين نعطي فيه إعلان بأننا لا نهتم بالأرضيات ولا نتمسك بها بل نتمسك بالسماويات، وفيه إعلان إيماننا بأن الأرضيات (المال والثروات.. الخ) ما هي إلا أشياء تافهة.

الآيات (11،12): "يا ابني لا تحتقر تأديب الرب ولا تكره توبيخه. لأن الذي يحبه الرب يؤدبه وكأب بابن يسر به."
هذه الآية أخذها بولس الرسول (عب5:12،6) ولكن بحسب الترجمة السبعينية وسليمان هنا يطلب أن لا نستخف بتأديب الرب. ولا نتذمر عليه= لا تحتقر تأديب الرب بل علينا أن نفكر لماذا يعاقبنا الله فنقدم توبة. ولنفهم أن الآلام هي طريق تكميل الإنسان وتأديبه. والله هو المؤدب كأب وليس كقاضٍ أي تأديبه يكون برحمة وحب. وتأديب الله يكون كما من يد طبيب ماهر يعرف دوائنا تماماً ومقدار إحتمالنا.

الآيات (13-18): "طوبى للإنسان الذي يجد الحكمة وللرجل الذي ينال الفهم. لأن تجارتها خير من تجارة الفضة وربحها خير من الذهب الخالص. هي اثمن من اللآلئ وكل جواهرك لا تساويها. في يمينها طول أيام وفي يسارها الغنى والمجد. طرقها طرق نعم وكل مسالكها سلام. هي شجرة حياة لممسكيها والمتمسك بها مغبوط."
طوبى للإنسان الذي يجد الحكمة= كلمة يجد في الأصل تأتي بمعنى يستخرج كما من منجم بالحفر والتنقيب، فهو يستخرجها من مخازن الحق الإلهي (الكتاب المقدس) وكون أن الإنسان يستخرجها فهذا يشير [1] أنها ليست من عنده بل يسعى لإقتنائها [2] هي من عند الله يأخذها بصلاته كما فعل سليمان [3] يصلي بلجاجة ويتأمل في كلمة الله ويدرسها ويلهج بها كمن يتعب ويجتهد ليشق منجم. لأن تجارتها خير من.. = كلمة تجارة تشير لاستخدام الحكمة في خدمة الآخرين فمن حصل على خمس وزنات يتاجر ليحصل على خمس وزنات أخر. واكتساب وزنات جديدة (ربح نفوس للمسيح) خير من أي تجارة أخرى أو مكسب آخر (ذهب، فضة.. ) وكل جواهرك= حرفياً تعني كل ما تجد فيه لذتك وسرورك وما تشتهيه. في يمينها.. وفي يسارها= كأن الحكمة لها يدان تعانق بهما من يقتنيها فتحيطه بطول الأيام (على الأرض وحياة أبدية في السماء) وأيامه تكون أيام سعادة وغنى ومجد. ولاحظ أن الحكمة تعطى بكلتا يديها. ولأن الحكمة هي المسيح سمعنا بولس الرسول يقول أن محبة المسيح تحصره أي يحيطه بكلتا يديه ويطوقه في حب ورعاية.
طرق نعم= من يرضى الله عن طرقه يفيض عليه من نعمته. هي شجرة حياة= مصدر دائم النمو للحياة لمن يحصل عليها، هي مصدر حياة وسعادة وصحة، وهي تعطي حياة أبدية (تك9:2، 22:3 + رؤ7:2) فبالخطية كان الموت وبالمسيح شجرة الحياة كانت الحياة. ولنلاحظ في هذا النص أن المسيح هو الحكمة وهو اللؤلؤة الثمينة (مت46:13) وهو شجرة الحياة. بينما أن كنوز العالم طالما كانت مصدر شقاء وتعاسة لمن يقتنيها بينما من يمتلك الرب يسوع يمتلك كل شئ ويمتلك حكمة الله وسلام يفوق كل عقل.

الآيات (19،20): "الرب بالحكمة أسس الأرض اثبت السماوات بالفهم. بعلمه انشقت اللجج وتقطر السحاب ندى."
هنا سليمان يريد أن يظهر أهمية الحكمة حتى يدفعنا أن نطلبها باجتهاد فيظهر أن الله بحكمته أسس الأرض وأثبت السموات.. ونلاحظ أن المسيح هو الذي به كان كل شئ، فهو أقنوم الحكمة (يو3:1). فما يعطي للحكمة أهمية قصوى أن الله خلق بها العالم وهو بالحكمة يديره، وحينما سقط الإنسان كانت حكمة الله هناك لتعيده كخلقة جديدة. والله الذي له كل هذه الحكمة مستعد أن يعطينا حكمة حقيقية من عنده، والحكمة الحقيقية التي يعطيها الله بالتالي هي إمتلاك للغني الحقيقي والمجد الحقيقي والسعادة والشبع الحقيقيين. فالذي يضبط الكون بحكمته يعطينا من حكمته. وأي فرح ومجد أن يعطينا الله من حكمته.

الآيات (21-26): "يا ابني لا تبرح هذه من عينيك احفظ الرأي والتدبير. فيكونا حياة لنفسك ونعمة لعنقك. حينئذ تسلك في طريقك أمناً ولا تعثر رجلك. إذا اضطجعت فلا تخاف بل تضطجع ويلذ نومك. لا تخشى من خوف باغت ولا من خراب الأشرار إذا جاء. لأن الرب يكون معتمدك ويصون رجلك من أن تؤخذ."
لا تبرح هذه من عينيك= أي دائماً تكون وصايا الله أمام أعيننا. وهذه= إشارة للحكمة والتعاليم المتضمنين في التعاليم التي ستأتي بعد ذلك، أو هو يقصد بقوله هذه هنا طلب الحكمة الإلهية والمعرفة الإلهية عموماً وهذا موضوع هذا الإصحاح إحفظ الرأي والتدبير= إحفظ بمعنى السهر والملاحظة الدقيقة كما يحرس إنسان كنزاً ثميناً. والرأي هو الحكمة الصحيحة أو المشورة الصالحة والتدبير هو التدبر والتفكير حياة لنفسك= أي تكون في صحة نفسية من الداخل وصحة جسدية من الخارج. ونعمتة لعنقك= أي نتزين بالنعمة، وتكون كقطعة حلي ثمينة تحيط بالعنق، يراها كل واحد علينا، أي يظهر عمل الله فينا ونعمته المنسكبة علينا أمام الناس. آمناً= تحيطك حماية الله فتسلك في حياتك شاعراً بسلام داخلي وحماية خارجية. لا تعثر= فمن يسلك في النور لا يعثر. يلذ نومك= يكون نومك بلا قلق بل في سلام وشعور بالطمأنينة. لا تخشى من خوف باغت= هو شعور داخلي بحماية الله وعكس هذا فالشرير دائماً في خوف من المجهول. يصون رجلك من أن تؤخذ= لا تقع رجلك في الشبكة التي ينصبها العدو لك لأن الله سيحفظك منها وينير لك الطريق. إلا أن الله يسمح في بعض الأحيان أن يكون الأشرار أداة تأديب لشعبه الأبرار (السبئيين والكلدانيين في حالة أيوب) ولكن يكون ذلك بسماح من الله وليس بحريتهم الشخصية.

الآيات (27-31): "لا تمنع الخير عن أهله حين يكون في طاقة يدك أن تفعله. لا تقل لصاحبك اذهب وعد فأعطيك غداً وموجود عندك. لا تخترع شراً على صاحبك وهو ساكن لديك أمناً. لا تخاصم إنساناً بدون سبب أن لم يكن قد صنع معك شراً. لا تحسد الظالم ولا تختر شيئاً من طرقه."
تحتوي على أمثال قصيرة منفصلة، وفيها ما يتفق مع تعاليم معلمنا يعقوب في (يع16:2 + 13:3-18). فهنا يوصي بأن نهتم بأعمال المحبة، ونلاحظ أن المحبة وصية في عنق كل إبن لله (رو8:13) والامتناع عن عمل المحبة للآخرين يحمل معنى وجود الطمع في القلب. لا تمنع الخير عن أهله= هذه تتضمن عدم منع العشور والبكور والنذور وتتضمن أيضاً عدم تسديد الديون لأصحابها بل تتضمن الإلتزام بتقديم أي خدمة لكل من يحتاجها. فأعطيك غداً وموجود عندك= فقد تموت أنت أو يموت هو في هذه الليلة، ولماذا تتركه أصلاً معذباً لمدة ليلة. لا تختزع شراً= المعنى الأصلي لا تدبره، أي لا تدبر الشر على الآخرين وأشر أنواع الخيانة هو خيانة إنسان ساكن لديك آمناً= أي يضع ثقته فيك. وقد يفهم أيضاً عدم تلفيق الشر ضد أحد. لا تخاصم= بل المسيح يطلب أن أسامح الجميع. لا تحسد الظالم= الذي يجمع ثروة عن طريق الظلم، هذا لا تحسده، وهل نحسد من يقف الله ضده، ومصيره هلاك أبدي وخراب زمني قد يكون بعد حين، فلا تحسد النجاح الوقتي. لا تختر شيئاً من طرقه= أي طرق الاغتصاب والسرقة حتى تكون قوياً غنياً مشهوراً مثله.

الآيات (32-35): "لأن الملتوي رجس عند الرب أما سره فعند المستقيمين. لعنة الرب في بيت الشرير لكنه يبارك مسكن الصديقين. كما أنه يستهزئ بالمستهزئين هكذا يعطي نعمة للمتواضعين. الحكماء يرثون مجداً والحمقى يحملون هواناً."
هذه الآيات تحمل مفارقات واضحة بين طريقتين، أحدهما هو طريق يبغضه الرب والطريق الآخر يؤدي للتوافق الحقيقي مع الله
الملتوي.. رجس عند الرب (أي نجس)
بيت الشرير.. لعنة الله عليه
المستهزئ. يستهزئي به الله
الحكماء.. يرثون مجداً
المستقيم.. له سر الله(رضاه ومحبته)(تك17:18 + مز14:25)
مسكن الصديق.. له بركة
المتواضعين.. يعطيهم نعمة
الحمقي.. يحملون هواناً

منقول عن تفسير ابونا انطونيس فكرى:download:


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

أمثال سليمان
4 تفسير سفر الأمثال
الآيات (1-9): "اسمعوا أيها البنون تأديب الأب و أصغوا لأجل معرفة الفهم. لأني أعطيكم تعليماً صالحاً فلا تتركوا شريعتي. فأني كنت ابناً لأبي غضاً ووحيدا عند أمي. وكان يريني ويقول لي ليضبط قلبك كلامي احفظ وصاياي فتحيا. اقتن الحكمة اقتن الفهم لا تنس ولا تعرض عن كلمات فمي. لا تتركها فتحفظك أحببها فتصونك. الحكمة هي الرأس فاقتن الحكمة وبكل مقتناك اقتن الفهم. ارفعها فتعليك تمجدك إذا اعتنقتها. تعطي رأسك إكليل نعمة تاج جمال تمنحك."
اسمعوا أيها البنون= كلمة فيها سلطان وحنان أبويين. تأديب الأب= سليمان الحكيم هنا يقدم تعاليمه لنا كأب، مقدماً نفسه نموذجاً فهو كذلك تعلَّم من أبيه وسمع له. شريعتي= أرشاداتي. فأني كنت ابناً لأبي= هذه لها معنيان [1] إعزاز أبي لي وهذا ظهر في أنه علمني وأدبني. [2] محبتي وطاعتي لأبي وهذه ظهرت في استماعي له. وحيداً عند أمي= هي تعني نفس المعنيين السابقين إعزاز أمه له ومحبته هو لها، هي كانت تعلمه وهو كان يستمع في خضوع. ولكن الآية لا تعني أن سليمان كان وحيداً لأمه بثشبع بل تعني إعتزاز أمه به ورعايته كما لو كان وحيداً (2صم14:5 + 1أي5:3) وكلمة وحيد هي نفس الكلمة التي استخدمت عن اسحق في (تك2:22،12). وهي نفس الكلمة التي ترجمت محبوب في (أف6:1). والله أحب سليمان وأسماه يديديا أي المحبوب (2صم25:12) ولأنالله أحبه فقد أحبه والداه واهتما به. وداود حين أحب سليمان علمه وأدبه وهكذا المحبة الصحيحة لا تعرف التدليل بل التأديب.
وسليمان كان رمزاً للمسيح:- فهو الابن المحبوب، ابن داود الملك، ملك السلام وهو باني الهيكل (الهيكل هو جسد المسيح أي كنيسته)، هو الملك الحكيم والمسيح أقنوم الحكمة. إبناً لأبي.. وحيد عند أمي= هو ابن لله بالطبيعة وصار له جسداً وكان وحيداً عند أمه العذراء، وعريساً واحداً لكنيسته عروسه.
غضاً= أي شاباً صغيراً، كغصن رخص. والشاب الصغير يكون قابلاً للتعليم، مثل الغصن الأخضر الرخص يمكن جعله يميل "التعليم في الصغر كالنقش على الحجر" وعموماً غضاً تشير للقابلية للتعليم، فكل قابل للتعليم هو ابن صغير لم يشيخ روحياً، أما من يظن نفسه حكيماً يصبح غير قابل للتعليم ويتحول إلى شيخ عجوز جاهل فلنقبل التعاليم كأطفال ولا نظن أنفسنا حكماء. وممن نقبل التعاليم، من الأب ومن الأم، أي من الله ومن الكنيسة، فالله أبونا والكنيسة أمنا (هذا التأمل لا يلغي أن نسمع وصايا والدينا بالجسد ونكرمهم إن كان تعليمهم بحسب وصايا الله).
ومع أن سليمان كان رجلاً حكيماً حكمة غير عادية. وقطعاً كان تعليم سليمان وثقافته أكثر من داود أبيه، فداود كان راعي غنم ثم مقاتل تربي في بيئة فقيرة، أما ابنه سليمان فقد تربى في قصر أبيه الملك فنشأ في بيئة كلها ثقافة وتعليم، بل هو نال حكمة طلبها من الله لم تكن لأحد قبله ولا بعده. ومع هذا نجد سليمان هنا يشيد بتعليم أبيه وأمه كمصدر من مصادر حكمته ولم يحتقر تعاليمها بل نراه يوقرها، بل يستخدم كلمات أبيه التي علمها له. وكأنه في هذه الآيات يقول تعالوا يا أولادي لكي أعلمكم تعاليماً صالحة سبق وتعلمتها من أبي وأمي. هي صالحة لأنه قبلها من أبيه وهو تأكد أن مصدرها الحقيقي هو الله، وهي صالحة لأنه اختبرها في حياته ووجد أن نتائجها صالحة، وهو يقدم نفسه هنا كوالد يعلم أبنائه كما تعلم هو من أبيه، ولقد تعلم أبيه من الله. وللأسف فرحبعام بن سليمان لم يستفد من كل هذا كإبن فهل نستفيد نحن؟ وداود علّم سليمان كثيراً، وسفر الملوك والأيام يوردان بعض هذه التعاليم (راجع 1مل2:2-4 + 1أي12:22،13) بالإضافة إلى سفر المزامير. وتعاليم داود لسليمان يوردها سليمان هنا ضمن تعاليمه في هذا الإصحاح خصوصاً الآيات (4-13) ونلاحظ تكرار التعاليم في هذا السفر فهكذا يتعلم الأبناء بالتكرار (أش13:28)
ليضبط قلبك كلامي= إحفظ الملاك ولا تفرط فيه وخبأه في قلبك واحتفظ به بكل مشاعرك. احفظ وصاياي= هنا يخرج إلى مجال التنفيذ، والمعنى المقصود أن لا تحفظ الكلام في قلبك فقط فيتحول لجدال عقلي بل نفذه واحيا به، والممارسة وتنفيذ وصايا الله هو الطريق لزيادة المعرفة (يو17:7).
اقتن الحكمة. اقتن الفهم= كلمة اقتن أي اشتري وأملك لنفسك. وإذا كانت كنوز الدنيا لا تساوي الحكمة فلن يستطيع أحد شراؤها، لذلك فالله يهبها مجاناً لمن يطلبها ويصلي بلجاجة للحصول عليها. وهنا يميز بين الحكمة والفهم. فالحكمة قد تكون معلومات نظرية أما الفهم فهو كيف تطبق الحكمة عملياً وتميز الطرق المتخالفة في الحياة، وإلا تحولت الحكمة إلى معلومات فلسفية نظرية تقود للكبرياء. وبذلك تكون الحكمة هي البصيرة التي بها نرى الطرق المتخالفة، ويكون الفهم هو التطبيق الواعي لما رأيناه وأكتشفناه، نطبقه بإقتناع.
الحكمة هي الرأس= أي الأساس، هي أسمى شئ يستحق أن نقتنيه، ويمكن ترجمة الآية "الحكمة هي الأولى" بمعنى هي أول ما تطلب أن تقتنيه، فهي اللؤلؤة كثيرة الثمن. ونلاحظ أن المسيح هو رأس الجسد فمن يقتني المسيح إمتلك كل شئ. وكيف نقتني المسيح وبالتالي نقتني حياة لأنفسنا؟ الطريق هو حفظ الوصايا (مت17:19 + يو51:8 + يو21:14،23 + يو10:15). فالمسيح هو نبع الحكمة وهو الذي تمت فيه كل هذه الأقوال. تمجدك إذا اعتنقتها= لقد سبق ورأينا الحكمة تعانق بكلتا يديها من يطلبها (16:3) وإذا عانقت أحد تسعده. وهنا دعوة لكل أحد أن يعانق هو الحكمة لترفعه وتعليه وتكون له إكليل نعمة وتاج جمال= وهذا البهاء عكس الحمقى الذين يحملون هواناً. (35:3). لذلك فلتحب الحكمة وتحتضنها كما يحتضن الإنسان العالمي ثروته بشغف بل إرفعها فتعليك= وإرفعها بمعنى الإعلان أن علاقتك بالله هي أكثر ما تهتم به بل أكثر من حياتك، وأن علاقتك بالله هي التي ترفعك. ولنلاحظ أن سليمان كان ملكاً وأخاب الشرير كان ملكاً، وكان توقير الناس لسليمان كان ليس لأنه ملك بل بسبب حكمته واحتقار الناس لأخاب بينما كان ملكاً راجع لخطيته.

الآيات (10-15): "اسمع يا ابني واقبل أقوالي فتكثر سنو حياتك. أريتك طريق الحكمة هديتك سبل الاستقامة. إذا سرت فلا تضيق خطواتك وإذا سعيت فلا تعثر. تمسك بالأدب لا ترخه احفظه فانه هو حياتك. لا تدخل في سبيل الأشرار ولا تسر في طريق الآثمة. تنكب عنه لا تمر به حد عنه واعبر."
اسمع يا ابني واقبل= اسمع باحترام وتوقير ونفذ ما تسمعه. تكثر سنو حياتك (10)، إحفظه فإنه هو حياتك (13)= الحكمة وحفظ وصايا الله هي التي نعيش بها على الأرض في سلام، وبها نضمن حياتنا الأبدية. والآية (12) معناها من يحفظ الحكمة تحفظه الحكمة لا تضيق خطواتك= لا تعاق ولا تتعطل خطواتك، بل تسرع ولا تتعثر. أريتك طريق الحكمة= الطريق الذي تحصل به على الحكمة والطريق الذي تقودك فيه الحكمة.
لا تدخل في سبيل الأشرار (14) تنكب عنه (15) الدرس المهم هنا هو عدم مسايرة الأشرار فطريقهم هو طريق الهلاك. وقوله لا تدخل هو تحذير من الخطوة الأولى في هذا الطريق، فالأشرار كالمرض المعدي فلا تخالطهم (شريعة عزل الأبرص)، ولنلاحظ أن الدخول في طريقهم سيؤدي أخيراً لمسايرتهم في شرهم. وتنكب= تجنب الطريق وأرفضه والشاب في غروره يتصور أنه قادر أن يقاوم الشر ويرفضه في أي لحظة، لذلك يقول سأجرب وسأترك هذا الطريق وقتما أريد لكن شباك الخطية سرعان ما تمسك به. ولذلك يرسم له الوحي الإلهي هنا طريق الحياة وهو الهروب السريع من الخطية (2تي10:3-17) هي دعوة له للثبات في نفس طريق بولس الرسول نفسه. أما من دخل فعلاً لطريق الشر فسليمان يطلب منه أن يهرب منه بأسرع ما يستطيع= لا تَسِرْ في طريق الأثمة= فلو دخل إنسان لطريق الأشرار وأعلن له الله شر هذا الطريق واكتشف نية هؤلاء الأشرار فعليه أن يبتعد بأسرع ما يستطيع قبل أن تحيط به شباك الخطية فلا يستطيع الهرب.

الآيات (16،17): "لأنهم لا ينامون أن لم يفعلوا سوءاً وينزع نومهم أن لم يسقطوا أحداً. لأنهم يطعمون خبز الشر ويشربون خمر الظلم."
لا ينامون= تعبير مجازي عن شره الأشرار للخطية ولذتهم في فعلها وسعيهم إليها. خبز الشر وخمر الظلم= تعبير مجازي يشير للثروة التي تجمع بالظلم والباطل (مز4:14 + أي16:15). أو هي تشير للأشرار الذين يشربون الظلم ويأكلون الشر، أي هذه هي حياتهم، أما المسيحي الحقيقي فخبزه وخمره هو جسد ودم المسيح الأقدسين، يأخذهما باستحقاق أي بحياة توبة ونقاوة فيشبع ويفرح.:download:


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

أمثال سليمان 5 - تفسير سفر الأمثال
الآيات (1-14): "يا ابني أصغ إلى حكمتي أمل أذنك إلى فهمي. لحفظ التدابير ولتحفظ شفتاك معرفة. لأن شفتي المرأة الأجنبية تقطران عسلاً وحنكها انعم من الزيت. لكن عاقبتها مرة كالافسنتين حادة كسيف ذي حدين. قدماها تنحدران إلى الموت خطواتها تتمسك بالهاوية. لئلا تتأمل طريق الحياة تمايلت خطواتها ولا تشعر. والآن أيها البنون اسمعوا لي ولا ترتدوا عن كلمات فمي. ابعد طريقك عنها ولا تقرب إلى باب بيتها. لئلا تعطي زهرك لآخرين وسنينك للقاسي. لئلا تشبع الأجانب من قوتك وتكون أتعابك في بيت غريب. فتنوح في أواخرك عند فناء لحمك وجسمك. فتقول كيف أني أبغضت الأدب ورذل قلبي التوبيخ. ولم اسمع لصوت مرشدي ولم أمل أذني إلى معلمي. لولا قليل لكنت في كل شر في وسط الزمرة والجماعة."
تحذير من المرأة الأجنبية
سبق أن نبه سليمان لهذه النقطة في (ص2). وهنا يفرد لها موضوعاً خاصاً لأهميتها ويستفيض في الكلام عن الموضوع فكثيرين يسقطون في هذا الشرك المخادع. ولأهمية الموضوع يكرر سليمان التحذير بخصوصه، بل في الآيات (1،2) نرى تركيز على شدة الحرص في مواجهة هذه الخطية، فالأمر يحتاج إلى حكمة وفهم وتدابير ومعرفة. ونلاحظ أن من له هذه سيرفض الخطية وبالتالي تزداد حكمته وفهمه، فمن يحفظ نفسه طاهراً تكون له حكمة وفهم والعكس فمن يسلك مندفعاً وراء شهوته يفقد ما كان عنده من حكمة وفهم.. فإن من له سيعطى ويزاد، وأما من ليس له فالذي عنده سيؤخذ منه (مت12:13)
تقطران عسلاً= كلمات الزانية معسولة بقصد التملق، والشهوة الجسدية لها إغرائها الشديد وهو عسل غاش مسموم، أما العروس الحقيقية فصلواتها وتسابيحها فهي شهد حقيقي (نش11:4) وتحت لسانها عسل حقيقي. أنعم من الزيت= كلماتها رقيقة، ولكنها عاطفة غاشة خادعة قاتلة لمن ينخدع بها (مز21:55). ولنلاحظ أن طريق الخطية هو له هذه المواصفات، طريق فيه لذة، ناعم، مخادع ولكن نهاية هذه الطرق ونتائجها مرة جداً= عاقبتها مرة كالإفسنتين= والإفسنتين كلمة فارسية معناها بالعربية علقم وتشير هذه الكلمة في العهد القديم للألم. حادة كسيف= أي مؤلمة للضمير، فنتائج الخطية دائماً حزن في الداخل ومرار، وفي الخارج متاعب لا حصر لها. فما هو حلو في الفم (عسل الخطية أي الشهوة) إذا دخل للداخل (لو نُفِّذّتْ الخطية فعلاً) يكون في الداخل مرارة (مت28:5-30). وما هي نتيجة هذا الطريق الهاوية= الموت والهلاك في جهنم. ولنلاحظ خطة إبليس التقليدية في (آية6).
لئلا تتأمل طريق الحياة تمايلت خطواتها ولا تشعر= الخطية مراوغة ومخاتلة، تغير طرقها وأساليبها، وهي دائماً تخدع بخداعات ولذات متنوعة لتشغل بها عيون الجهلاء فيظلوا مفتونين بإغراءاتها، ناظرين إلى خداعاتها، ناسين أو تاركين النظر إلى طريق الحياة، فهم لو انتبهوا لطريق الحياة لتركوا الخطية. بل كلما اكتشفوا مرارة حالهم تخدعهم الخطية بغواية جديدة قبل أن يفكروا أن يتركوها. وأسلوب الغواية المستمر وإثارة الغرائز الشهوانية المستمر هدفه أن لا يعطي إبليس فرصة للإنسان أن يفكر في [1] مرارة الطريق الذي هو فيه، صحيح فهناك لذات حسية لكن يسود الحياة نوع من المرار [2] حلاوة الطريق الذي يسلكه أولادالله وكيف هم ناجحون فرحون وفي سلام [3] أن الإنسان قد يموت في أي لحظة ويقف أمام الله ليحاسب. إذاً هدف الغواية المستمرة أن لا تكون للإنسان فرصة للتفكير، فلو فكر لعرف أن طريقه هو طريق الهلاك.
ولاحظ في الآيات (7،8) أيها البنون.. أبعد طريقك. ومعنى هذا أن سليمان يوجه تحذيراً شخصياً لكل واحد. لئلا تعطي زهرك لآخرين= نضارة شبابك وزهرة عمرك أي أفضل سنى شبابك. وسنينك للقاسي= أي افضل سنى الشباب والقوة يضيعوا في طريق الشر، ومن يقبل من يد عدو الخير خطايا ولذات جسدانية يقع تحت عبودية عدو الخير، وهو يذل من يسقط تحت يده، وهو حين يسود الإنسان يصير سيد قاسي (أش13:26 هي صرخة من استعبده إبليس). والمسيح أتى ليدفع الثمن ويشترينا ويحررنا من يد إبليس. والله كسيد يحرر عبيده، أما إبليس فهو يذل كسيد قاسي من يسقط تحت يده. وقارن مع قول السيد المسيح "رئيس هذا العالم يأتي وليس له فيّ شئ".. ولماذا.. لأنه بلا خطية فهو القائل "من منكم يبكتني على خطية" ولنذكر أن إبليس حين عرض على المسيح أن يعطيه كل ممالك العالم، رفض ثم انتهره قائلاً "إذهب عني يا إبليس" أما كل من يقبل لذات من يد إبليس يذله إبليس وهذا هو سر المرار الذي يعيش فيه الخاطئ. لئلا تشبع الأجانب من قوتك= مالك وصحتك، بل أمراض الزنا أمراض صعبة. أتعابك في بيت غريب= ثمرة تعبك وعملك تذهب لبيت الزانية ولا يستفيد بها أولادك. ومن هم الأجانب أو بيت الغريب الذي تذهب له أموالك؟ الزنا والعنف والوحشية دائماً متلازمين، وعصابات الأشرار تكثر في أماكن الزنا، ومن يذهب لهذه الأماكن يتعرض لهذه العصابات وقد تفقده حياته.
وفي الآيات (11-14) نجد صورة لزاني في أواخر أيامه، هو ربما تاب عن طريق شره أو ريما أنهكته الأمراض وخسر كل ممتلكاته، عموماً مثل هذا الإنسان عليه أن يشكر الله أن العمر مازال فيه بقية وعليه أن ينتهز الفرصة ويقدم توبة. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). وهو في ضعفه في أواخر عمره ينوح فصحته قد ضاعت= فناء لحمك وجسمك. ويندم على أنه لم يستجيب لمن كان يوبخه على مسلكه (آية12). ولم يسمع لصوت مرشده أن يكف عن طريقه الشرير (آية13). لولا قليل لكنت في شر= لولا رحمة الله لكنت الآن قد هلكت [1] إما رجماً وهذه عقوبة الشريعة ضد الزناة. [2] أو هلكت من أشرار هذا الطريق أو شروره وأمراضه. فهو الآن يشكر الله على أنه مازال في العمر بقية يقدم فيها توبة، وأن نهايته كان يمكن أن تكون أشر (لا10:22 + يو5:8). مثل هذا الإنسان حقاً هو تاب وتوبته ستكون مقبولة (فهو من أصحاب الساعة الحادية عشرة) ولكن لننظر كيف قضى حياته، فلقد خسر ثروته وصحته وعاش بفكر مشوش خائف مضطرب، عاش في جهل روحي وعدم حكمة كانت سبباً في تخبطه في كل أموره، بلا تمييز، بلا سلام، عاش كغريب وسط شعب الله، فاشلاً في أموره حتى العملية. في وسط الزمرة والجماعة= وسط زمرة الهالكين، أو وسط زمرة المتهمين أمام القضاء.


الآيات (15-23): "اشرب مياها من جبك ومياها جارية من بئرك. لا تفض ينابيعك إلى الخارج سواقي مياه في الشوارع. لتكن لك وحدك وليس لاجانب معك. ليكن ينبوعك مباركاً وافرح بامرأة شبابك. الظبية المحبوبة والوعلة الزهية ليروك ثدياها في كل وقت وبمحبتها اسكر دائما. فلم تفتن يا ابني بأجنبية وتحتضن غريبة. لأن طرق الإنسان أمام عيني الرب وهو يزن كل سبله. الشرير تأخذه آثامه وبحبال خطيته يمسك. انه يموت من عدم الأدب وبفرط حمقه يتهور."
في صورة مضادة لما سبق عن المرأة الأجنبية يحدثنا الحكيم هنا عن المحبة الزوجية المباركة التي يباركها الله (عب4:13)
جبك.. بئرك= كناية عن الزوجة الشرعية (أش1:51،2 + نش12:4) لا تفض ينابيعك إلى الخارج، سواقي مياه في الشوارع= ينابيعك قول مجاز يكني به عن القوى البشرية وبالذات القوة التناسيلة التي يجب أن تستخدم بطهارة في الزواج فقط لإيجاد بنين كثمرة لهذا الزواج، وكثرة البنين علامة بركة من الله في العهد القديم وقوله ينابيع إشارة لكثرة الأولاد (أش1:48 نجد اليهود من مياه يهوذا). ومن يحيا في نجاسة إما أن يحرمه الله من الأولاد أن يضيع أولاده ويفسدون في الشوارع فالمياه (الأولاد) تجري من ينبوع (هو أنت) فلا تضيع أولادك بجريك وراء شهواتك (راجع هو10:4). وصورة البيت الذي يحيا في طهارة والبركة فيه نجدها في (مز128) لتكن لك وحدك وليس لأجانب معك= هناك آية مرعبة في (عو15) كما فعلت يفعل بك، وهكذا قال أيوب ليدافع عن نفسه وأنه لم يزني (أي9:31-12) وهنا يطلب الحكيم أن يبتعد الإنسان عن خطية الزنا ليحمي بيته، ونلاحظ أن داود زنا مع بثشبع فزنا ابنه مع بنته، أي دخل الزنا بيته، لكنه هو الذي أدخله. ومن عاش في طهارة تكون زوجته له وحده= لتكن لك وحدك. وأولادك أيضاً يكونوا مباركين تفرح بهم ويكونوا لك وحدك ناجحين تفرح بهم.
ليكن ينبوعك مباركاً= أي زوجتك التي تستمد منها أفراحك، وتحصل منها على الماء الذي يطفئ شهواتك. ولتكن زوجتك مباركة بالنسل الكثير ولتكن حياتكم كلها فرح وبركة. الظبية المحبوبة= الله يعطي للعائلة التي تتقدس بطهارة أن تفرح ويتبادل الزوج والزوجة الحب في فرح، والظبية أي الغزال رمزاً للخفة والجمال (نش5:4،17) الوعلة الزاهية= هي أنثى الوعل وهو نوع من الغزلان يشبه الماعز ويمتاز بالرشاقة والمعنى أن الرجل يكون مكتفياً بزوجته شاعراً أنها أجمل زوجة في العالم. ليروك ثدياها= كناية عن المحبة والحنان. فالزوج الطاهر يفرح بمحبة زوجته ويكتفي بها بمحبتها أسكر= هو مجاز كناية عن فرط التمتع بالمحبة، مع شعور عميق بسعادة تغمر الكيان كله، ونلاحظ هنا حالة الشبع والرضا، مع حالة عدم الشبع في حالة الزنا فالماء المقدس يروي أما مياه العالم لا تشبع ولا تروي. ولنلاحظ أن الله يسمح بأن نأكل ونشبع من شجرة واحدة والطبيعة تقول أن هذا يكفي، ولكن الشهوة لن تكتفي أو تشبع ولو أكلت من كل الشجر. وما أجمل أن يعيش الزوجان في بيت صلاة، بيت بركة، بيت طهارة فأفراحهم ستكون أفراح حقيقية.
لأن طرق الإنسان أمام عيني الرب= الله يكافئ من يحيا في طهارة بأن تكون حياته كلها فرح وبركة، مثل يوسف الصديق. فالله يكافئ من يكتفي ويقنع بزوجته أو بما أعطاه له الله ولا يشتهي امرأة قريبه أو مقتناه:download:


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شرحالكتاب المقدس - العهد القديم
أمثال سليمان 6 - تفسير سفر الأمثال
نجد في هذا الإصحاح دروس عديدة لنسلك بأمان في هذا العالم ولنضمن ميراث الأبدية.

الآيات (1-5): "يا ابني أن ضمنت صاحبك أن صفقت كفك لغريب. أن علقت في كلام فمك أن أخذت بكلام فيك. إذا فافعل هذا يا ابني ونج نفسك إذا صرت في يد صاحبك اذهب ترام وألح على صاحبك. لا تعط عينيك نوماً ولا أجفانك نعاساً. نج نفسك كالظبي من اليد كالعصفور من يد الصياد."
أن ضمنت صاحبك= أي تكفلت بدفع دين صاحبك لمن استدان منه صفقت كفك= كان تصفيق الكف في العهد القديم معناه وضع يد الضامن في يد صاحب الدين علامة الضمانة والتعهد بالوفاء. لغريب= شخص غير معروف عندك وربما ليس يهودياً. إن علقت في كلام فمك= أي اشتبكت أو أمسكت كما في شبكة على غير انتباه، وذلك بتسرعنا في إعطاء الوعود لسبب أو لآخر فنمسك بكلمات فمنا ولاحظ أن الوعود قد تكون بسبب التعاطف. إن أخذت بكلام فيك= أمسكت رغم إنذارك. إذهب ترام وألح= إذا كنت قد وعدت وضمنت فالأفضل أن تعتذر، إذهب لصاحبك المديون حتى يعفيك من الضمانة أن يسدد الدين الذي ضمنته فيه فتضمن سلامتك. وواضح هنا أن سليمان يحذر من ضمانة أحدد وكرر هذا في (15:11 + 18:17 + 16:20 + 26:22،27). بل هو يطلب أن يكون الرجوع في موضوع الضمان بمنتهى السرعة= لا تعط عينيك نوماً= لا تتكاسل في هذا الأمر بل إفعله بأوفر سرعة. مثل الظبي= المشهور بسرعة الهرب. وكم خربت بيوت بسبب موضوع الضمان. ونلاحظ أنه كثيراً ما يكون اعتدادنا بذواتنا ورغبتنا في أن يرانا الناس بصورة القادرين هو الدافع لمثل هذا التصرف، أي أن نضمن الآخرين.
والكتاب لم يمنع الضمان نهائياً فبولس ضمن أنسيموس (فل18،19). ولكن هناك شروط لنقدم على ضمان شخص:-
1. في حدود إمكانياتنا، وبحيث لو دفعنا مبلغ الضمان لا يحدث خراب لنا نحن (27:22).
2. الأفضل من ضمان شخص محتاج أن نعطيه مساعدة في حدود إمكانياتنا (27:3)
3. عدم ضمان مستهتر طائش، بل نضمن إنسان مجتهد. وهذا لمنع هذا المستهتر الطائش من الدخول في علاقات متهورة مع غرباء أجانب سعياً وراء ربح سريع بلا أمان، ومثل هذا الشاب الطائش حين يجد وراءه ضامناً يندفع بالأكثر في هذه الإندفاعات المجنونة.
بعد أن رأينا خطورة ضمان شخص متهور طائش نتأمل في ذاك الذي احتمل لأجلنا كل ما احتمل ليسدد ديننا، وهو الذي كان ضامناً لنا حتى لا نعود مديونين لأحد. والآن بعد أن احتمل ما احتمله ليحررنا من الدين الذي علينا، يجب أن لا نعود ونصبح مديونين ثانية لإبليس بأن نقبل أي خطايا يعرضها علينا، أو نصير عبيداً للناس (1كو23:7). وإلتزامنا بوصاياالله فيها ضمان سلام بيوتنا وكل مالنا.

الآيات (6-11): "اذهب إلى النملة أيها الكسلان تأمل طرقها وكن حكيماً. التي ليس لها قائد أو عريف أو متسلط. وتعد في الصيف طعامها وتجمع في الحصاد أكلها. إلى متى تنام أيها الكسلان متى تنهض من نومك. قليل نوم بعد قليل نعاس وطي اليدين قليلا للرقود. فيأتي فقرك كساع وعوزك كغاز."
في الآيات السابقة رأينا أن من يضمن إنسان آخر بطريقة خاطئة يعرض نفسه وبيته للخراب، وهنا نرى أن الكسل أيضاً يعرض الإنسان للخراب ويقوده لحياة الفقر. ويقودنا هنا الحكيم أن نتأمل الحيوانات والحشرات لنتعلم منها، وهو شئ مخجل، لكن علينا أن نعترف أن الإنسان وصل لحالة سيئة بعد سقوطه. وعموماً فالحصاد يتبع الزرع، ومن يكد ويتعب من المؤكد سيحصد ثمر جهاده. ولقد انتشر في كنيسة تسالونيكي مبدأ خطير، أننا أناس روحيين منتظرين مجيء المسيح فلنترك أعمالنا ونهملها والله يعولنا، ولكن بولس الرسول نبه لخطورة هذا المبدأ وأعطاهم درس ملخصه أن كل إنسان يجب أن يعمل حتى يأكل (2تس6:3-16) وهكذا كان منذ البدء حين خلق الله آدم ليعمل الجنة (تك5:2،15). ثم بعد السقوط قال له: "بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزاً" (تك19:3). والنملة تقدم درساً فهي تجمع طعامها وتخزنه لوقت الحاجة، فهي تجمع طعامها وقت الحصاد وتخزنه حتى إذا جاء الشتاء تجد طعامها. وعلى الإنسان أن يعمل طوال النهار ليستريح ليلاً، بل يعمل طوال العمر ويستريح بعد أن ينهي عمله على الأرض . ونتعلم من النملة التي تخزن وقت الوفرة، عدم الإسراف بلا معنى، فالنملة تخزن وقت الوفرة حتى إذا جاء عليها وقت القحط تجد ما تعيش به، وعلينا عدم الإسراف حتى إذا جاء وقت قحط نجد ما نعيش به، وهذا لا يتعارض مع قول المسيح (مت24:6-34) الذي ينادي بعدم الاهتمام بالغد، فالمسيح يطلب أن لا نخاف من الغد ولا من المستقبل ولكنه لم يطلب الإسراف والتبذير اليوم، فلنسلك بحكمة وندبر بقدر ما نستطيع بلا هم ولا قلق، وما لا نستطيع نحن تدبيره سيدبره الله، وإن لم يكن لنا اليوم ما نوفر منه للغد، فالله سيعطينا احتياجنا للغد.
قائد= قائد الجيش. عريف= المدبر الذي ينظم العمل. المتسلط= الحاكم أو الرئيس الأعلى وهؤلاء هم أفراد الهيئة الحاكمة العليا في ذلك الوقت والتي كانت تقوم بالتنظيم الحكومي. قليل نوم بعد قليل نعاس= تمثيل تهكمي للغة الكسلان معناه أنه ينام ثم يقوم بكسل لينام ثانية بلا رغبة في النهوض- وطي اليدين قليلاً للرقود= أي طي اليدين لإعادة النوم. يأتي فقرك كساعٍ= هو المسافر المستعجل، رمز لسرعة إتيان الفقر للكسلان فمن لا يعمل لتفادي العوز يأتيه العوز بسرعة. وعوزك كغازٍ= الغزاة يأتون فجأة، ويهجمون وقت النوم، والموت هكذا يأتي فجأة لكل خاطئ، والعوز يأتي فجأة لكل كسلان.
ودرس النملة هو درس في ضرورة الجهاد الروحي، درس للحياة الأبدية، فنحن نحتاج للجهاد الروحي بلا تراخي ولا كسل، ولا وقت للنوم "استيقظ أيها النائم" (أف14:5) وأنها الآن ساعة لنستيقظ (رو11:13). وكما أنه على الكسلان أن يلاحظ النملة ليتعلم الجهاد، علينا أن نراقب القديسين (في17:3 + عب7:13) فمن المخجل أن النملة تتصرف بحكمة وهي بلا قيادة (قائد / عريف/ متسلط) ونحن لا ننظر لآبائنا القديسين ونعمل بحسب إرشادهم ونسير في طريقهم، لذلك تقرأ الكنيسة لنا يومياً السنكسار لنقتدي بهم.

الآيات (12-15): "الرجل اللئيم الرجل الأثيم يسعى باعوجاج الفم. يغمز بعينيه يقول برجله يشير بأصابعه. في قلبه أكاذيب يخترع الشر في كل حين يزرع خصومات. لأجل ذلك بغتة تفاجئه بليته في لحظة ينكسر ولا شفاء."
نأتي هنا إلى درس جديد، يأتي في مكانه بعد درس النملة والكسلان، فالكسلان إذ لا يجد شئ يشغله ويشغل عقله وقلبه، ينشغل فيما هو باطل (هناك مثل عامي يقول اليد العاطلة نجسة)، فهذا الكسلان العاطل إذ لا يجد ما يشغل به أوقاته يكرس كل أعضائه (فكرة وقلبه وعينه ويده ورجله") للشر.ومثل هذا نهايته تكون سيئة، وهو جعل أعضاؤه آلات إثم بدلاً من أن يجعلها آلات بر (رو19:6).
الرجل اللئيم= جاءت في الأصل العبري بليعال "رجل تافه بلا عمل عديم النفع، بل هو مخرب شرير، وهكذا كل من ترك الله يفقد براءته. يغمز بعينيه= ابتداء من هنا نجد مواصفات رجل بليعال "اللئيم". فهو يستعمل حركات خاصة بعينيه ليعبر عن أفكاره الشريرة. يقول برجله يشير بأصابعه يستعمل حركات من أصابع يديه وحركات من رجليه ليدبر شروراً ضد الآخرين. في قلبه أكاذيب= ينتقل الحكيم إلى أصل الداء ومصدر كل الشرور ألا وهو القلب فالشرير قلبه مملوء بالضلالات والتصورات الآثمة (أر9:17) يخترع الشر= قلبه معمل للشر. ونهايته شريرة= لأجل ذلك بغتة تفاجئه بليته.

الآيات (16-19): "هذه الستة يبغضها الرب وسبعة هي مكرهة نفسه. عيون متعالية لسان كاذب أيد سافكة دماً بريئاً. قلب ينشئ أفكاراً رديئة أرجل سريعة الجريان إلى السوء. شاهد زور يفوه بالأكاذيب وزارع خصومات بين اخوة."
هنا يلخص الحكيم الأشياء التي يكرهها الله. والله لا يكره شيئاً سوى الخطية، ومن يفعل شيئاً يكرهه الله فخرابه أكيد، فالله المحب لا يكره سوى ما يُدمِّر الإنسان، فخطايانا لن تطول الله بل ستدمرنا نحن أنفسنا.
هذه الستة.. سبعة= تعبير يهودي مألوف (أي19:5). (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). فرقم 6 يدل على النهاية أو الحد الأقصى، ورقم 7 يدل على الكمال. وفي هذا الاصطلاح ما يدل على أن الشيء السابع قد زاد عن الحد. وهنا يذكر الصفات الممقوتة التي تجتمع في رجل بليعال، ويذكر بعد ذلك 7 صفات رديئة أولها عيون متعالية= إشارة للكبرياء وتشامخ الروح وازدراء الآخرين، هي صورة كل من هو ضد المسيح المتواضع، وهذه الخطية أول خطية يكرهها الله فهي سبب سقوط إبليس (راجع أش12:14-17). وبالذات (آية13:14). وخطية الكبرياء هي سبب السقوط دائماً "قبل الكسر الكبرياء" ومن هنا نفهم معنى الأرقام (6،7) فلها تفسيرين:
الأول: أن من تجتمع فيه هذه الخطايا يكون قد زاد عن الحد ووصل لدرجة أن الله يكرهه. فتعبير (6،7) في اللغة اليهودية يعني أن الشيء فاق الحد.
الثاني: 6 هي الخطايا (لسان كاذب...... ← زارع خصومات). والسابعة هي رأس كل البلايا أي أول ما ذُكِر وهي خطية الكبرياء= عيون متعالية (أم18:16)
اللسان الكاذب= هو ضد المسيح، فالمسيح هو الحق. والكلام الباطل يكشف القلب المخادع. أيد سافكة دماً= هذه صفة إبليس الذي كان قتالاً للناس منذ البدء (يو44:8) وهو أيضاً أبو كل كذب (يو44:8). قلب ينشئ أفكاراً رديئة= مصدر كل الأفعال الشريرة. أرجل سريعة الجريان إلى السوء= الأرجل تنفذ ما بدأ في القلب أولاً. شاهد زور= هنا اللسان ينفذ أيضاً ما بدأ في القلب. زارع خصومات= بأكاذيبه المختلقة ينشر سموماً وسط الناس. ولاحظ رجل بليعال بمواصفاته المذكورة هنا، فهو ينشر أكاذيب، قد تقود لسفك دماء، يستعمل حركات يديه، وغمزات عينيه ليقود من هم أدواته لصنع الشر، رجل بليعال هذا تجارته صناعة الإثم وهذا عكس ما قيل في المزمور (138) حيث البركة في الحب.

الآيات (20-25): "يا ابني احفظ وصايا أبيك ولا تترك شريعة أمك. اربطها على قلبك دائماً قلد بها عنقك. إذا ذهبت تهديك إذا نمت تحرسك وإذا استيقظت فهي تحدثك. لأن الوصية مصباح والشريعة نور وتوبيخات الأدب طريق الحياة. لحفظك من المرأة الشريرة من ملق لسان الأجنبية. لا تشتهين جمالها بقلبك ولا تأخذك بهدبها. لأنه بسبب امرأة زانية يفتقر المرء إلى رغيف خبز وامرأة رجل آخر تقتنص النفس الكريمة. أيأخذ إنسان ناراً في حضنه ولا تحترق ثيابه. أو يمشي إنسان على الجمر ولا تكتوي رجلاه. هكذا من يدخل على امرأة صاحبه كل من يمسها لا يكون بريئاً. لا يستخفون بالسارق ولو سرق ليشبع نفسه وهو جوعان. أن وجد يرد سبعة أضعاف ويعطي كل قنية بيته. أما الزاني بامرأة فعديم العقل المهلك نفسه هو يفعله. ضرباً وخزياً يجد وعاره لا يمحى. لأن الغيرة هي حمية الرجل فلا يشفق في يوم الانتقام. لا ينظر إلى فدية ما ولا يرضى ولو أكثرت الرشوة."
لقد سبق الحكيم وحذر من بعض الأشياء التي تأتي بالخراب مثل ضمان شخص آخر والكسل واللؤم وتدبير الشر. وهنا يأتي للزنا كخطية تُدمِّر من يرتكبها وتفقره. يا أبني احفظ وصايا أبيك ولا تترك شريعة أمك= لأن ما من أب أو أم يخافان الله نجدهما يشجعان أولادهم على الزنى. وتفهم الآية على أن الله هو أبونا السماوي والكنيسة هي أمنا ووصية الله واضحة "لا تزن" وهكذا تعلم الكنيسة. والوصايا تحرس الإنسان من الخراب في العالم إينما ذهب وهي كمرشد له= إذا ذهبت تهديك وهي كحارس له= إذا نمت تحرسك وهي كمعلم له= إذا استيقظت فهي تحدثك. إذاً الوصية هي مرشد وحارس ومعلم فهي نور في ظلام هذا العالم الذي يسوده الشيطان ومن أسلحة الشيطان الزنا وخطايا الجنس، ونقف في وجهه بالتزامنا بالوصية أي "لا تزن" مهما كان الإغراء= ملق لسان الأجنبية تأخذك بهدبها= تغويك بحركات عينيها فهي تقتنص النفس الكريمة= النفس كريمة لأن نفوسنا عزيزة جداً لدى الله فهو مات لأجل هذه النفوس. ولكن الزانية تستدرج البرئ بغوايتها والنتيجة هلاكه فهي كأنها صياد إصطاد الفريسة ليقتلها. ونتائج الزنا خراب أكيد= يفتقر المرء إلى رغيف خبز وهو خراب مؤكد= أيأخذ إنساناً ناراً في حضنه ولا تحترق ثيابه. فنار الشهوة تشعل نار جهنم. ولنلاحظ أن الناموس يأمر برجم الزاني، لذلك فمن يشبع شهوته بلذة الزنى يكون كمن ينتحر فالعقوبة معروفة. ويلجأ الوحي لأسلوب آخر لمن فقد بصيرته فالزاني فقد بصيرته وما عاد يرى غضب الله أو نتائج الخطية، ومثل هذا يخيفه الله بانتقام الزوج الذي لن يتسامح أبداً مع من زنى مع زوجته فلعله يرتدع، والله يخيف الزاني بأنه لو إفتضح أمره فسيضربونه وسيكون في عار فخطية الزنا آثارها رهيبة وتبقى العمر كله. الزاني بامرأة.. المهلك نفسه= الله يخيف الزاني من عقوبة الشريعة. ضرباً وخزياً= الله يخيفه هنا من الفضيحة والإهانة. لأن الغيرة هي حمية الرجل= الله يخيفه هنا من انتقام الزوج. وبينما أن السرقة مرفوضة فالناس لا يبرئون لصاً حتى لو كان جوعاناً لا يستخفون بالسارق ليشبع نفسه= إلا أن هناك أمل أن يطلقوا سراحه أن رد ما سرقه = إن وجد يرد سبعة أضعاف= ليس المقصود أضعاف حرفياً فحتى الناموس لا يقول سبعة أضعاف، ولكنها تعنى رقم كامل، أي يتركون اللص لو سدد لمن سرقه ما يَرْضَي به. أما الزاني فلا تُقْبَلْ منه فدية أو رشوة.
وأسلوب التخويف من النتائج المباشرة للزنا مع من فقد بصيرته نستعملها حتى الآن فنحن نقول لمن يزني، أهرب لئلا يدركك "الإنتقام، أمراض الزنا، الفضيحة.. " ونلاحظ أن خطية الزنا يتكرر التنبيه عليها لخطورتها وليحفر الله في أذهاننا الخوف منها.:download:


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شرحالكتاب المقدس - العهد القديم
أمثال سليمان 7 - تفسير سفر الأمثال
إصحاح آخر ضد الزنى فالله يعلم خطورة هذه الخطية، والله بهذا يفتح عيني كل شاب وكل فتاة ليرى الشراك التي تنصب له، ونلاحظ أن سليمان هنا قد يكون متذكراً ما حدث مع أبيه كأثار مدمرة لحياته بسبب خطية الزنا.

الآيات (1-5): "يا ابني احفظ كلامي واذخر وصاياي عندك. احفظ وصاياي فتحيا وشريعتي كحدقة عينك. اربطها على أصابعك اكتبها على لوح قلبك. قل للحكمة أنت أختي وادع الفهم ذا قرابة. لتحفظك من المرأة الأجنبية من الغريبة الملقة بكلامها."
حدقة العين= أي الوصية غالية جداً فإحفظها كما تحفظ حدقة عينك والله استخدم نفس التشبيه حين أراد أن يعبر كيف يحمي شعبه (زك8:2). ونفهم:
1- أن من يحفظ الوصية يحفظهالله هكذا.
2- الوصية هي نور للعين، نور لسبيلنا، بها لا نضل وبدونها نضل ونعثر وقد نموت.
أربطها على أصابعك= تسير بها في كل مكان. كخاتم زواج لا يفارق يدك، وكخاتم ثمين غالي لا تفرط فيه. والأصابع هي أداة التنفيذ عند الإنسان، والمعنى فليكن كل عمل تقوم به بحسب الوصايا الإلهية. أكتبها على لوح قلبك= المقصود ليس قراءة كلمة الله قراءة عابرة بل حفظها في القلب، بل لتكن كالغذاء اليومي.
أختي= تعبير عن أقدس العلاقات وعن الثقة والمحبة. ذا قرابة= كبوعز صديق مخلص يحلو لك الجلوس معه والحديث معه. وهنا ينبه الحكيم أن تكون علاقتنا بالوصية كمعرفة شخصية وثيقة كمعرفة الأقارب، وهذا لا يأتي إلا بالعشرة مع الوصية وممارستها فأنا أحيا مع أقربائي ولا أسمع عنهم، بل أعايشهم. ولنقارن بين الوصية التي تضمن لنا الحياة كأكثر الناس محبة لنا، وبين المرأة الأجنبية التي تغوينا لتقودنا للهلاك.

الآيات (6-23): "لأني من كوة بيتي من وراء شباكي تطلعت. فرأيت بين الجهال لاحظت بين البنين غلاماً عديم الفهم. عابراً في الشارع عند زاويتها وصاعداً في طريق بيتها. في العشاء في مساء اليوم في حدقة الليل والظلام. وإذا بامرأة استقبلته في زي زانية وخبيثة القلب. صخابة هي وجامحة في بيتها لا تستقر قدماها. تارة في الخارج وأخرى في الشوارع وعند كل زاوية تكمن. فأمسكته وقبلته أوقحت وجهها وقالت له. علي ذبائح السلامة اليوم أوفيت نذوري. فلذلك خرجت للقائك لأطلب وجهك حتى أجدك. بالديباج فرشت سريري بموشى كتان من مصر. عطرت فراشي بمر وعود وقرفة. هلم نرتو ودا إلى الصباح نتلذذ بالحب. لأن الرجل ليس في البيت ذهب في طريق بعيدة. اخذ صرة الفضة بيده يوم الهلال يأتي إلى بيته. أغوته بكثرة فنونها بملث شفتيها طوحته. ذهب وراءها لوقته كثور يذهب إلى الذبح أو كالغبي إلى قيد القصاص. حتى يشق سهم كبده كطير يسرع إلى الفخ ولا يدري انه لنفسه."
هذا الفصل يُصِّور شاهد عيان يرى من وراء كوَّة بيته= أي شراعة الباب، كيف سقط شاب ضحية امرأة أجنبية زانية. وهو تصوير بصورة ماهرة.
الآيات (7-9): مواصفات الشاب الساقط:
i) غلام= أي في سن الشهوة المتقدة، والشهوة هي طاقة حب لو استغلها الشباب في هذه السن لصاروا قديسين.
ii) بين الجهال= هذا الغلام وجد صحبة من الأشرار الجهلاء، إذاً هي صحبة رديئة.
iii) عديم الفهم= "هلك شعبي من عدم المعرفة" (هو6:4) فمن لا يعرف كيف يتعامل مع شهوته، فهو في خطر أن ينجذب للشر، ومن لا يعرف نتائج خطية الزنا وأنها خراب مؤكد، هو معرض أن ينخدع من شهوته. (يع14:1)
iv)عابراً في الشارع= نجد هذا الشاب يتسكع في الطرقات بلا هدف من العشاء= الغروب وحتى منتصف الليل= في حدقة الليل. (هكذا كان أهل سدوم في الشوارع يطلبون خطية تك4:19،5) وقارن مع (حز49:16). "ونعود للمثل العامي اليد العاطلة نجسة" فهذه المواصفات لو تجمعت في شاب يسهل وقوعه في الخطية، بل حين يجد هذه المرأة الأجنبية الزانية سيظن أنه وجد كنزاً وهو لا يدري أنه وجد الموت والهاوية.

الآيات (10-23) تصوير خداع المرأة الزانية للشاب:
هذا الشاب المتسكع الذي بلا هدف، بل في صحبة الأشرار تجري وراءه الخطية ساعية إليه لتسقطه= وإذا بامرأة استقبلته= هي سعت إليه وهو ظن أنه وجد غنيمة. صخابة= تصيح وتغني كأنها فرحة. جامحة= لا يمكن ضبطها كثورٍ جامح، بسبب شهوتها (هو16:4). لا تستقر قدماها= لا تستطيع أن تلازم بيتها، وهذه الصفة عكس ما ذُكِرَ عن المرأة الفاضلة (تي5:2). أمسكته وقبلته= كما لو كانت تحبه. أوقحت وجهها= كان كلامها بوقاحة وقلة حياء. علىّ ذبائح السلامة= كان لحم ذبيحة السلامة بحسب الشريعة يجب أن يؤكل في نفس اليوم، وكأنها تقول عندي من لحم ذبيحة السلامة فتعال وشاركني. اليوم أوفيت نذوري= أي بتقديمها ذبيحة السلامة أوفت نذراً كان عليها أن توفيه!! هل هناك شر ووقاحة أكثر من استعمال الدين في خداع البسطاء، فهي تستغل الدين لتدعوه ليأكل معها (وفي هذا تشبه من ينتهز فرصة الأعياد المقدسة ليقضيها في الخلاعة والمجون). ونلاحظ أن ممارسة الدين بشكل ظاهري، أي العبادة الشكلية تقود لقسوة القلب هكذا، بل تقود لأن يستغل الدين استغلالاً سيئاً. خرجت للقائك= لتدعوه ليأكل معها ذبيحة السلامة. الديباج بعد أن دخل الشاب للمصيدة بحجة الأكل من ذبيحة السلامة تحول كلام المرأة بطريقة مباشرة لتدعوه للزنا معها على السرير المزين بالديباج وهو قماش مزركش من الحرير غالي الثمن. موشى كتان من مصر= مفارش مخططة غالية مصنوعة من الكتان الذي تشتهر به مصر. عطرت فراشي= بروائح عطرية للترغيب في الدنس. لأن الرجل ليس في البيت= أي زوجها الغائب وتدعوه الرجل ويدل هذا الأسلوب على عدم الاحترام بعكس سارة التي كانت تقول عن إبراهيم "سيدي". ذهب في طريق بعيدة= سافر في عمله أو تجارته. أخذ صرة الفضة بيده= أخذ كيس نقوده للتجارة. يوم الهلال يأتي إلى بيته= أي سيطول غيابه وسيأتي في يوم الهلال التالي. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). كل هذه محاولات لتصوير أن طريق الخطية آمن، وهذا أسلوب إبليس دائماً، كما قال لحواء.. لا تموتا. ملث شفتيها= الكلام المعسول الناعم، المداهنة. طوحت به= جعلته يستسلم ويسقط أخيراً كثور يذهب إلى الذبح= هو كان يظن أنه وجد غنيمة وإندفع نحوها كثورٍ هائج ولكنه لم يدري أنه كان كثورٍ مساق إلى الذبح، فالثور يأخذونه للذبح وهو يظن أنهم يأخذونه للمرعى ليأكل، والزاني يذهب لخرابه وهو يظن أنه ذاهب للذته. كالغبي إلى قيد القصاص= كان يظن أن هذه فرصته والزوج غائب وإذا به يذهب لقصاصه مقيداً برباطات شهوته وخطيته كان كالغبي مقيداً ذاهباً لقصاصه وهو غير فاهم، مغلوباً على أمره. ولا يدي أنه لنفسه= لا يدري أن الفخ كان منصوباً لاقتناصه وهلاك نفسه، فالموت في خزي هو عقوبة الزاني.

الآيات (24-27): "والآن أيها الأبناء اسمعوا لي وأصغوا لكلمات فمي. لا يمل قلبك إلى طرقها ولا تشرد في مسالكها. لأنها طرحت كثيرين جرحى وكل قتلاها أقوياء. طرق الهاوية بيتها هابطة إلى خدور الموت."
طريق الزني طريق موت، ومصير الزاني الأبدي هو هلاك الروح والخطية قتلاها أقوياء= بل كان سليمان واحداً منهم.
 :download:


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شرحالكتاب المقدس - العهد القديم
أمثال سليمان 8 - تفسير سفر الأمثال
على النقيض من الإصحاح السابق نصل هنا للتأمل في الحكمة ونميز شخص المسيح اللوغوس وراء كلمة الحكمة. المسيح الذي يحاول أن يجذب كل نفس إليه لتترك طريق الجهل وتسلك طريق المعرفة والفهم. نصل في هذا الإصحاح إلى ذروة السلسلة عن الحكمة والحديث عن الحكمة. ونجدها في صورة مخالفة تماماً للمرأة الشريرة، فهذه أسلوبها ملق مخادع وحبها فاسد يقود للموت. أما الحكمة فهي تنادي بكل جلاء ووقار في الأماكن العامة، تدعو كل الناس أن يقبلوها وتعلن لهم أن من يقبلها تكون هناك كنوز من نصيبه. ولقد أجمع معظم المفسرين أن هذا الإصحاح يتكلم عن المسيح أقنوم الحكمة، وهذا هو تفسير كنيستنا الأرثوذكسية لهذا الإصحاح. وفي الإصحاح آيات وعبارات لا يتحقق معناها الكامل إلا في المسيح قوةالله وحكمة الله فهو حكمة الله المشخصة أو المتجسدة (1كو24:1 + لو49:11) وفي (لو49:11) نرى حكمة الله شخصاً يرسل الأنبياء للعالم.

الآيات (1-11): "ألعل الحكمة لا تنادي والفهم ألا يعطي صوته. عند رؤوس الشواهق عند الطريق بين المسالك تقف. بجانب الأبواب عند ثغر المدينة عند مدخل الأبواب تصرح. لكم أيها الناس أنادى وصوتي إلى بني آدم. أيها الحمقى تعلموا ذكاء ويا جهال تعلموا فهماً. اسمعوا فأني أتكلم بأمور شريفة وافتتاح شفتي استقامة. لأن حنكي يلهج بالصدق ومكرهة شفتي الكذب. كل كلمات فمي بالحق ليس فيها عوج ولا التواء. كلها واضحة لدى الفهيم ومستقيمة لدى الذين يجدون المعرفة. خذوا تأديبي لا الفضة والمعرفة اكثر من الذهب المختار. لأن الحكمة خير من اللآلئ وكل الجواهر لا تساويها."
الحكمة تنادي= الحكمة تدعو الجميع، كل بنى آدم، وتستميل الناس، وهي تقنعهم حتى يأتوا (مت1:22-14). ودعوة الحكمة لنا لها وسائل متعددة، أولاً بصوت الكتاب المقدس، وصوت خدام الله، وتبكيت وتعليم الروح القدس، وإن لم يأتي كل هذا بنتيجة فهناك الإنذارات والضربات للتأديب، فالله له وسائلة المتعددة. وهكذا كان المسيح ينادي الجميع (يو37:7) فالحكمة هي المسيح. والمسيح ليس بعيداً عن أحد بل هو في متناول الجميع (رو6:10-9 + تث11:30-14)
عند رؤوس الشواهق= ناموس موسى، استلمه موسى على جبل، والمسيح علّم على الجبل أهم تعاليمه (عظة الجبل). وهكذا طلب من اللاويين أن يصرخوا بصوت عالٍ (تث14:27) ليسمع الجميع، وطلب من التلاميذ أن يبشروا ويكرزوا للجميع. وهذا عكس المرأة الشريرة التي عند كل زاوية تكمن (12:7). ولاحظ أن الحكمة تتكلم عند رؤوس الشواهق فهي تجذب من يستجيب للسماويات. عند الطريق بين المسالك تقف= لتجذب كل الناس وترشد الناس حينما يختلط عليهم الطريق الصحيح، وحيث تتشعب المسالك ترشد الحكمة للطريق الصحيح. ولاحظ أن المسيح هو الطريق. بجانب الأبواب= حيث يجتمع الشيوخ داخل المدينة. عند ثغر المدينة أي خارج المدينة، فالدعوة هي في كل مكان. وهكذا المسيح تكلم علانية (يو20:18). والحكمة لا تنتظر أن يأتي إليها الناس، بل هي تذهب لكل واحد، ترشد الكل للطريق الصحيح، وإن ضل أحد في طريق شرير ترشده ليتوب. ويعود لطرقها الشريفة= وأصل كلمة شريفة هو الشئ الخاص بالأمراء، ليعود الضال كما يليق بأولاد الله. كل كلمات فمي بالحق= كثيرين يرفضون كلمات الله، ربما لعدم الفهم، أو لأنهم لم يجربوا قوتها وفائدتها، والله يشدد أن كلامه بالحق وما علينا سوى أن نصدق ونجرب فنختبر أنها حق فعلاً، ولكن علينا أن نتضع أمام كلمة الله فنعرف أنه لا عيب فيها مطلقاً وسنكتشف أن العيب فينا نحن، بل سنكتشف أن كلمة الله أثمن من كنوز الدنيا. كلها واضحة لدى الفهيم= قارن مع (مت16:13) فكلمة الله واضحة لكل عين مفتوحة، أما الأشرار فلقد أغلقت الخطية عيونهم وصاروا غير قادرين على الفهم.

الآيات (12-21): "أنا الحكمة اسكن الذكاء وأجد معرفة التدابير. مخافة الرب بغض الشر الكبرياء والتعظم وطريق الشر وفم الأكاذيب أبغضت. لي المشورة والرأي أنا الفهم لي القدرة. بي تملك الملوك وتقضي العظماء عدلاً. بي تترأس الرؤساء والشرفاء كل قضاة الأرض. أنا احب الذين يحبونني والذين يبكرون إلىّ يجدونني.عندي الغنى والكرامة قنية فاخرة وحظ. ثمري خير من الذهب ومن الإبريز وغلتي خير من الفضة المختارة. في طريق العدل أتمشى في وسط سبل الحق. فأورث محبي رزقا وأملأ خزائنهم."
أسكن الذكاء= أي الحكمة والذكاء موجودين معاً. والذكاء هو القدرة على التمييز. ومن يقتني الحكمة يظهر هذا في سلوكه في وسط العالم (2كو12:1). وهذا عكس من يسلك سلوك شهواني. أجد معرفة التدابير= التفكير السليم والمشورة الصالحة. مخافة الرب بغض الشر= الحكمة مرتبطة مع مخافة الرب، أي كراهية فعل الخطية، نكره الخطية ليس عند الآخرين بل نكره خطايانا. ولا يمكن كراهية الشر إلا لمن أحب المسيح. الكبرياء والتعظم.. أبغضت= هذه صفات المسيح، فهو وحده الكامل بلا خطية.
والآيات (14-17): هنا يتكلم المسيح الأقنوم الثاني، أقنوم الحكمة، فهو هنا يعلن سلطانه على الملوك= بي تملك الملوك= فالملك لا يملك إلا من عند الله (رو1:13،2 + دا 32:4). وهذا دليل أن الحكمة التي تتلكم هنا ليست سوى المسيح ملك الملوك فضلاً عن هذا فإن الملك التقي يكون مملوءاً حكمة كسليمان، فمن يملك الله عليه يملك جيداً على شعبه. أحب الذين يحبونني= نحن نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولاً، ومن يطلب الحكمة يطلب الله فيعطيه الروح القدس المحبة (رو5:5). بل نرى هنا أن الروح القدس يسكب محبة الله في قلوبنا، وكلما إزدادت محبة الله في القلب نكتشف محبته لنا ويزداد إحساسنا بمحبته التي تحصرنا، وهذا يدفعنا أن نحبه بالأكثر. والبداية أن نطلب الحكمة التي تكشف لنا الطريق، طريق كراهية الشر، فهي ترينا نتائجه فنكرهه وحينما نكرهه نطلب الله. والذين يبكرون إلىّ يجدونني= الذين يطلبونني في شبابهم المبكر مثل يوسف وصموئيل وداود يجدون كنوز حكمة في طريقهم. ونلاحظ أن سليمان الذي طلب الحكمة في شبابه أخذ غنى أكثر من أي واحد= عندي الغني والكرامة. فكل من يطلب المسيح في شبابه يكتسب حكمة وبركة في كل طرقه. وهذه الآية "الذين يبكرون إلىّ يجدونني= تنطبق أيضاً على من يبدأ يومه بطلب الله فيبارك له الله في هذا اليوم ومن يذهب للكنيسة مبكراً يجد تعزية وفرح بالقداس والتناول. قنية فاخرة وحظ= كلمة فاخرة لم تأتي سوى هنا ومعناها موروثة أو أثرية، فعطايا الله لكل من يطلبه هي دائماً وعبر العصور، أمانة الله نحو شعبه هي حقيقية موروثة يعرفها الكل. في طريق العدل أتمشى= الحكمة تقود أبنائها ومحبيها في سبيل الحق وتورثهم رزقاً. ولكن هذه الآية يمكن أن ننظر لها بمنظار آخر، فالمتكلم هو المسيح، وطريق العدل هو طريق الصليب، طريق دينونة الخطية. فكأن المسيح يقولها وهو حاملاً صليبه سائراً للجلجثة طريق عدل الله الذي يستوفيه ليورث كل محبيه ملكوت السموات (رو17:8 + مت29:19) فاورث محبيّ رزقاً= لقد صار المسيح رزقنا وخيرنا وغنانا وشبعنا ليس في الأبدية فقط بل وفي هذا العالم. هنا نجد المسيح فينا يرشدنا للطريق، يقودنا فلا نضل، يحمينا من ذكاء الحية ومن أن نضل وراءها، يرشدنا كيف نعمل الصالح لأنفسنا ولمن حولنا، هنا نجد الحكمة قد استعلنت فينا وتقودنا. نحن بذكائنا البشري قد نربك أنفسنا، ندبر كثيراً ويكون تدبيرنا لهلاكنا، أما المسيح أقنوم الحكمة فدبر مرة لخلاصنا ويدبر لنا العمر كله لنسير في طريقه.

الآيات (22-31): "الرب قناني أول طريقه من قبل أعماله منذ القدم. منذ الأزل مسحت منذ البدء منذ أوائل الأرض. إذ لم يكن غمر ابدئت إذ لم تكن ينابيع كثيرة المياه. من قبل أن تقررت الجبال قبل التلال ابدئت. إذ لم يكن قد صنع الأرض بعد ولا البراري ولا أول اعفار المسكونة. لما ثبت السماوات كنت هناك أنا لما رسم دائرة على وجه الغمر. لما اثبت السحب من فوق لما تشددت ينابيع الغمر. لما وضع للبحر حده فلا تتعدى المياه تخمه لما رسم أسس الأرض. كنت عنده صانعاً وكنت كل يوم لذته فرحة دائما قدامه. فرحة في مسكونة أرضه ولذاتي مع بني آدم."
من هنا نجد الكلام يتحول ليصير واضحاً تماماً أنه عن المسيح الكلمة ابن الآب، الذي كان في البدء عند الله، المساوي للآب في طبيعته وجوهره، الأزلى غير المخلوق فهو حكمة الله (1كو24:1). وبالتالي لا يمكن تصور أن الآب خلقه، فكيف يخلق الله حكمته، وبأي حكمة يخلق لنفسه حكمة. وهو قوة الله فكيف يخلق الله لنفسه قوة وهو بدون قوة. فالحكمة هنا يتضح أنه شخص له خصائصه وأعماله وليس مجرد صفة لله. لقد كان سليمان يكتب بوحي من الروح القدس، وهو كان يظن أنه يكتب عن الحكمة، وإذا به يكتب بوحي الروح القدس عن المسيح حكمة الله (1كو24:1)
الرب قناني= الفعل العبري "قنا" بنفس النطق العربي، وبنفس المفهوم تقريباً، فهو يفسر بأن الشخص إقتني شئ. إلا أن الترجمة السبعينية ترجمت الكلمة خلقني وهذه الآية اعتمد عليها أريوس بحسب الترجمة السبعينية ليثبت أن المسيح كان مخلوقاً، وقد خلقه الآب. والكلمة في العبرية "قنا" تحتمل الترجمة السبعينية فنص الآية بحسب السبعينية "الرب خلقتني أول طرقه" وهذا ما اعتمد عليه آريوس؟ إلا أن أثناسيوس الرسولي أثبت له أن الأصل العبري للكلمة تفيد معنى الولادة وكأن المعنى "الرب ولدني" والمعنى في العربية مشابه إذ نقول "فلان قنى ولداً" أي وَلَدَ ولداً. ويؤيد هذا التفسير بحث في معنى الكلمة من أحد علماء الغرب نُشِرَ في سنة 1926 (راجع مشكاة الطلاب صفحة 241،242 وكتاب تفسير الكتاب المقدس تأليف جماعة من اللاهوتيين برئاسة الدكتور فرنسيس دافدسن جزء3 صفحة 355) وعموماً يؤيد هذا الرأي من داخل الإصحاح آية23 حين يقول منذ الأزل، فولادة الابن من الآب أزلية. هو نور من نور، إله حق من إله حق، حكمة نابعة مولودة من الآب بها خلق الآب كل شئ. أما النص بحسب السبعينية حين قال "خلقني" ولأننا نعلم أن السبعينية تكمل المعنى العبري وتبلوره، فهي بهذا تشير لولادة المسيح من العذراء بالجسد. وفي هذا يقول ميخا النبي (مي2:5) "أنت يا بيت لحم منك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطاً ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل" ويكون المعنى الرب خلقني أول طرقه، أن المسيح تجسد من بطن العذراء بالروح القدس كأول طريق الخلاص الذي انتهى بالصلب والقيامة والصعود وإرسال الروح القدس. ولكن يسهل تصوُّر أن الابن أقنوم الحكمة لا يمكن أن يكون مخلوقاً. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). فلا يمكن وجود الآب فترة من الزمن بدون حكمة وبدون قوة، فأزلية الابن أقنوم الحكمة هي أزلية الله نفسه، والآية الرب قناني تصبح بأن الآب يقتني حكمة أزلية. وهنا يتضح التمايز بين الأقانيم فالآب يقتني والابن هو المُقْتَنَى. أول طريقه= الله لا يبدأ أي طريق أو أي عمل من أعماله إلا بالحكمة (أم19:3+ عب1:1،2 + كو13:1-16 + يو1:1-3). ولاحظ في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان الله تشير للاتحاد. منذ الأزل مسحت= كلمت مسحت تعني ممسوح بالزيت ليكرس لعمل معين، كما كانوا يمسحون الملوك ورؤساء الكهنة. وقد تعني كلمت مسحت بهذا أن أقنوم الحكمة قد تخصص أو تعين لعمل الخلقة (يو1:1-3). ولكن هذه تشير لعمل المسيح الفدائي. فالابن تحدد له عمل الفداء منذ الأزل داخل المشورة الثالوثية. فالمسيح مُسِحَ أي تحدد له دور وعمل الفداء منذ الأزل، وهذا ما قاله معلنا بطرس (1بط18:1-20) والمسيح مُسِحَ ليكون ملكاً (مز6:2) وليكون رئيس للكهنة ليقدم ذبيحة نفسه. والمسيح أيضاً مُسِحَ أي تعيًّن ليكون دياناً للكل (أع42:10). ومن هنا نرى أزلية الثلاثة أقانيم. فالآب الماسح أزلي والابن الممسوح أزلي والروح القدس روح المسحة أزلي. والثلاثة أقانيم متساوون في الأزلية. منذ البدء= قد تشير إلى قبل تأسيس العالم، لكن كما رأينا هي تشير لما قبل ذلك، فهي تشير للأزل. منذ أوائل الأرض= أي منذ وضعت أسس الأرض. ومعنى الكلام أنه لا خليقة ولا أرض بدون المسيح، فعمل الخلق هو عمله، وسواء الخليقة الأولى أي السماء والأرض (تك1:1) أو الخليقة الجديدة بالفداء (2كو17:5) فهي عمله، هو خلق السماء والأرض وحينما سقط الإنسان جدد هو خلقته بل إن الله كخالق محب ظهرت صفاته هذه في خليقته.
إذا لم يكن غمر أُبْدِئْتُ= الغمر هو المياه الكثيرة. وكلمة أُبْدِئْتُ تشير للأزل، فما دمنا قد اتفقنا أن المسيح حكمة الله أزلى يكون قوله أبدئت ليس بمعنى أن الآب أبدأه أي خلقه بل تكون الكلمة بمعنى تعينت لهذا العمل أي عمله الخلقة، خلقة المياه.. الخ.
أول أعفار المسكونة= أول أتربة (ذرات تراب) المسكونة ولاحظ أن آدم الأول من التراب وآدم الأخير موجود قبل خلق التراب فهو ليس من الأرض (يو31:3)
دائرة على وجه الغمر= مقبب السماء الذي يحيط بالأرض الذي يُرى كالدائرة أو القبة.
تشددت ينابيع الغمر= ضبط مياه الجلد من فوق (السحاب) وحفظ مياه البحر من تحت.
كنت عنده صانعاً= فيه كان كل شئ.
كنت كل يوم لذته= الآب يحب الابن (يو20:5). والابن هو المحبوب (أف6:1). فهناك حب من الآب للابن، بل الآب هو مصدر الحب، فالله محبة، وهو ينبوع كل حب هذه الآية تظهر أن المحبة لدى الآب كانت تنصب في الابن قبل خلق الخليقة. بل نقول أن هذا يثبت أن الله ثالوث، فإن لم يكن هكذا، فالله لم يحب قبل أن يخلق الملائكة والبشر، وبالتالي يكون الله متغير، وهذا ضد صفات الله.
فرحةً دائماً قدامه= المحبة بين الآب والابن متبادلة، وهنا نرى سرور الابن بالآب.
فرحة في مسكونة أرضه= هنا نرى سرور الابن بخليقته "رأى كل شئ أنه حسن" (تك4:1،12) ففي خلقة السموات والأرض ظهرت محبة الله للإنسان وتجلت قدرته ومحبته والله يفرح حين يُظْهِرْ للإنسان أنه يحبه وأنه خلق العالم لأجله.
لذاتي مع بنى آدم= هنا نرى فرحة الابن بفدائه للإنسان. فالله يحب الإنسان وكانت فرحته في عمل الصليب الذي به يتمم أعمال محبته من نحو الإنسان الذي يحبه، فيكون للإنسان نصيبه السماوي. والآية تشير أيضاً للذة الآب في أبنه الذي تجسد وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب وهو في جسد بنى آدم ليكمل عمل الفداء الذي به إشتم الله رائحة سرور (تك21:8 + لا9:1،13،17).

الآيات (32-36): "فالآن أيها البنون اسمعوا لي فطوبى للذين يحفظون طرقي. اسمعوا التعليم وكونوا حكماء ولا ترفضوه. طوبى للإنسان الذي يسمع لي ساهراً كل يوم عند مصاريعي حافظا قوائم أبوابي. لأنه من يجدني يجد الحياة وينال رضى من الرب. ومن يخطئ عني يضر نفسه كل مبغضي يحبون الموت."
طالما كان الإنسان هو لذة الله، ومن أجله صنع العالم، نجد هنا دعوة للإنسان ليطيع الله، هي دعوة مؤسسة على هذا الحب. فالله يطلب الخضوع في ثقة لمحبته في مقابل محبته (والإنسان بخطيته تمرد على طاعة الله والمسيح أتى ليعيد خضوعنا لله ثانية، أي يعيدنا للصورة التي كان يريدها الآب (1كو28:15) المسيح هنا كرأس للكنيسة يقدم الخضوع) فالحكمة تنادي، أي المسيح ينادي ومن له أذنان للسمع فليسمع فيجد لنفسه حياة أبدية= من يجدني يجد الحياة= فالمسيح هو القيامة والحياة + (يو36:3 + يو51:8 + 1يو12:5) ومن يخطئ عني= هي عكس قوله من يجدني، ومعناها من بخطيته يرفضني ويحيد عني فأنا الطريق (لو30:7 + يو19:3،20 + يو22:15-25) ومن يحيد عن طريق الحياة فمصيره الموت. وهذا هو نفس التحذير في (تث18:18،19) عن المسيح أيضاً.
عند مصاريعي= نقف على أبواب الحكمة نسأل أن نتعلم، ومن يقرع يفتح له.. أسألوا تعطوا بل نقف على أبواب الحكمة نسأل بلجاجة كشحاذين يطلبون صدقة. وما نسمعه نحفظه في عقولنا وقلوبنا= حافظاً قوائم أبوابي= كان هذا عمل اللاويين، فهم كانوا ليلاً ونهاراً يسهرون على حراسة أبواب المسكن (حتى لا يدخل المسكن (هيكل الله) نجس) وهذا واجبنا نحو أنفسنا أن نسهر لنحرس قلوبنا من أن يتسلل داخلها أي نجاسة أو يتسلل منها إلى خارج كلمة الله وحكمته التي سألناه فأعطانا إياها.
:download:


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

- تفسير سفر الأمثال
يبدأ من هنا الجزء الثاني من سفر الأمثال وهو الخاص بأمثال سليمان الحكيم. فالجزء الأول كان كمقدمة، فيها نرى الحكمة تنادي لكل إنسان ليتعلم ونرى هنا ماذا تقول الحكمة. وهذا الجزء عبارة عن أمثال في صورة جمل قصيرة ولكنها مشحونة حكمة، فالحكمة هي التي تنادي. وكل آية مكونة من مقطعين أو جملتين قد تفسر الجملة الثانية الجملة الأولى وقد يكون معنى الثانية التصوير المضاد للجملة الأولى (مثال: فم الصديق ينبت حكمة، أما لسان الأكاذيب فيقطع). وكل الأمثال تحث على فعل الخير وتحذر من فعل الشر وهي أمثال متفرقة لا داعي لمحاولة الربط بينها.

آية (1): "أمثال سليمان الابن الحكيم يسر أباه والابن الجاهل حزن أمه."
وهكذا سُرَّالله بسليمان حين طلب حكمة (2أي7:1-12)، أما رفقة فأحزنها حماقة ابنها عيسو (تك35:26). وقطعاً فالحكيم يسر أمه والجاهل يحزن أبيه.

الآيات (2،3): "كنوز الشر لا تنفع أما البر فينجي من الموت. الرب لا يجيع نفس الصديق ولكنه يدفع هوى الأشرار."
كنوز الشر= المال الذي يُحْصَلْ عليه عن طريق الشر. وهو لا ينفع= لأن ما نحصل عليه بالظلم سيجعله الله يضيع منا، بل تضيع أبديتنا بسببه. والدافع للإنسان ليكنز المال بالظلم هو خوفه من المستقبل، وهو يظن أن كثرة المال فيها ضمان للمستقبل، والحكيم هنا يقول له، ولماذا الخوف من الغد فالرب لا يجيع نفس الصديق فإذا كان الله سيدبر احتياجك فلا داعي لأن تحصل على الكثير بواسطة الشر (وراجع مز 25:37+ 14:10 + 9:34،10). ولنطمئن أن الرب مسئول عن تدبير احتياجات شعبه المادية. والشر عموماً لا ينفع صاحبه والعكس فالبر ينجي من الموت= فهكذا نجا مردخاي وهلك هامان ونجا نوح وهلك العالم كله، فالشر مهلك والبر ينجي صاحبه. والبر هو العيشة بالاستقامة حسب وصايا الله. فالله عادل لا يترك الأشرار دون أن يتدخل والحصاد يتبع الزرع. ولكنه يدفع هوى الأشرار= كلمة هوى معناها شهوة الأشرار الشريرة، فالله يبطل مؤامراتهم.

آية (4): "العامل بيد رخوة يفتقر أما يد المجتهدين فتغني."
الكتاب لا يساند الكسلان بل يطلب الجد في العمل (2تس7:3-12). وراعوث التي اجتهدت في حقل بوعز ارتفعت جزاء لجهادها.

آية (5): "من يجمع في الصيف فهو ابن عاقل ومن ينام في الحصاد فهو ابن مخز."
الصيف هو وقت الحصاد. وهذه الآية تنطبق على الجهاد المادي والجهاد الروحي، فمن يجاهد روحياً له نصيب في الأبدية، ويجب على كل واحد أن ينتهز الوقت (أف16:5). وهذا الكلام موجه بالأكثر للخدام "فالحصاد كثير والفعلة قليلون" والشباب وقت لتعلم الحكمة فمن يتعلم الحكمة في شبابه لن يخجل وهو كبير سناً فما تعلمه في سن التعليم سينفعه كبيراً.

الآيات (6،7): "بركات على رأس الصديق أما فم الأشرار فيغشاه ظلم. ذكر الصديق للبركة واسم الأشرار ينخر."
بركات على رأس الصديق= الله يفيض بركاته على الصديق على الأرض وفي السماء ويفيض عليه بركات روحية ومادية. وقوله على رأسه، معناها ستكون ظاهرة أمام الجميع. فم الأشرار يغشاه ظلم= بينما يلاحظ الناس البركات التي يسكبها الله على الصديق سيلاحظ الجميع أيضاً أن فم الشرير لا يكف عن النطق بالظلم والغش والشر. ذكر الصديق للبركة واسم الأشرار ينخر= أثار البر والشر تبقى على الأرض بعد الموت (مز3:112،6،9 + عب2:11) ولنرى الأنبا بولا وقد ترك كل ثروته لأخيه، وكيف نذكر الأنبا بولا، ونتساءل هل يعرف أحد اسم أخيه. ونعرف لعازر الفقير والملائكة قد حملت نفسه واسم الغني لا أحد يذكره، بل المسيح لم يذكره. وبولس الرسول الذي ضرب وسُجِنَ أين هو الآن من الذي سجنه أو ضربه.

آية (8): "حكيم القلب يقبل الوصايا وغبي الشفتين يصرع."
حكيم القلب= دائماً صامت، يسمع ليتعلم ويحس أنه جاهل يريد أن يعرف. أما غبي الشفتين= أي من يتكلم كثيراً ظاناً أنه يعرف كل شئ فهو لا يسمع لذلك لا يتعلم ويصرع لجهله.

آية (9): "من يسلك بالاستقامة يسلك بالأمان ومن يعوج طرقه يعرف."
السلوك بالاستقامة= يسير مع الله بأمانة مثل يوسف، وهذا سيعيش في أمان= أما من يعوج طريقه يُعَّرَفْ= يُعَّرف أي يكشف ويكون واضحاً للجميع إنحرافه حتى ولو بعد حين.

آية (10): "من يغمز بالعين يسبب حزناً والغبي الشفتين يصرع."
من يغمز بالعين= هو يدبر الشر للآخرين، يتكلم كلاماً حسناً عنهم أو أمامهم، ويغمز بعينيه لأصدقائه بإشارات تظهر لهم أن قلبه يضمر كلاماً آخر، وهذا يسبب حزناً= سيكون هذا الإنسان سبباً في حزن الأبرياء الذين دبر لهم الشر. والحكيم أضاف هنا أن غبي الشفتين يُصرع مع أنه قالها من قبل، فمن يغمز بعينيه يكون غبي الشفتين ومصيره الهلاك.

آية (11): "فم الصديق ينبوع حياة وفم الأشرار يغشاه ظلم."
الصديق هو من يعمل بحسب وصايا الله. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). وفم الصديق= هو الذي يُعَّلِمْ كلام الله وطوبى لمن عمل وعلّمَ. فهذا يكون ينبوع حياة للآخرين "ويدعي عظيماً في ملكوت السموات" كلماته ستكون لها قوة وتأثير على من يسمعها لأنها ستكون متطابقة مع حياته، وسيكون فيها تعزية للحزين، وتبكيتاً للخاطئ وتشجيعاً للتأئب، كلماته ستكون منعشة في رحلة الحياة كما أن البئر بمياهه الباردة يكون منعشاً للمسافر في الصحراء.

آية (12): "البغضة تهيج خصومات والمحبة تستر كل الذنوب."
البغضة تهيج خصومات= الإنسان الذي ملأت الكراهية قلبه ضد شخص يأخذ في النم عليه وسرد قصص مختلقة ضده، أو سرد ضعفاته، وهذا يهيج الخصومات. وعكس هذا فالمحبة تستر كل الذنوب= (1بط8:4). وهكذا فعل أبو مقار، فهو ستر خطية من كان يزني ولكنه طلب منه أن يكف عن الخطية وهكذا فعل السيد المسيح مع الزانية.

آية (13): "في شفتي العاقل توجد حكمة والعصا لظهر الناقص الفهم."
العصا لظهر الناقص الفهم= هذه انطبقت على رحبعام الذي قبل مشورة الأحداث، والله له وسائل كثيرة يستخدمها كعصا تأديب، فهناك لسعات الضمير وهناك إهانات من ألسنة الناس وهناك عصا الملك وأخيراً فهناك عقوبات الله.

آية (14): "الحكماء يذخرون معرفة أما فم الغبي فهلاك قريب."
الحكماء بينما يذخرون معرفة نجدهم لا يتكلمون، وبينما الحكيم حقاً ينصت ليسمع نجد الجهلاء يتكلمون كثيراً، وثرثرتهم بأفواههم تكشف جهلهم أمام الناس، ومن يتكلم كثيراً يخطئ كثيراً. والحكيم يخزن حكمة في قلبه وفي وقت الاحتياج نجده يخرج من مخزون قلبه ما ينفع سامعيه وما يستفيد منه هو شخصياً، أما الغبي فهو يخزن كلام باطل في قلبه، ونجده يخرج من كنز قلبه الباطل في كل وقت ما يسبب له مشاكل. هلاك قريب= مصيبة وشيكة.

آية (15): "ثروة الغني مدينته الحصينة هلاك المساكين فقرهم."
هذا المثل موجه للكسالي حتى يجتهدوا ويكون لهم ثروة تحميهم، أما كسلهم وعدم جهادهم سيكون سبباً لفقرهم. وقد يفتقر الإنسان بسبب تصرفاته الطائشة مثل ضمان الآخرين أو خطاياه التي يبدد فيها نقوده. وفقره الذي تسبب هو فيه بنفسه سيكون سبباً في هلاكه. أما الثروة مع إنسان عاقل فستحميه. ولكن لننظر نظرة أخرى لهذا المثل، فلو ظن الغني أن ثروته تحميه بدون الله يكون هذا سبباً في هلاكه، ولو ظن الفقير، الذي لا ذنب له في فقره، أن فقره سبب تعاسته ويبدأ يتخاصم مع الله ويقول لماذا يا رب جعلتني هكذا.. ويظن في نفسه أن المال هو الضمان للمستقبل، فهذا أيضاً يهلك. وهنا نقول أن الغني الذي يتصور أنه يتكل على ماله، والفقير الذي يتصور أنه لو حصل على المال حصل على الاطمئنان كلاهما يحتاج للإيمان بالله حتى لا يهلكا.

آية (16): "عمل الصديق للحياة ربح الشرير للخطية."
كل جهاد للصديق يؤدي به للحياة الهنيئة على الأرض وللحياة الأبدية في السماء بعد ذلك، أما الشرير فهو يصرف على شهواته وخطاياه كل ما يأتيه، فيتقسى قلبه بالأكثر في طريق الخطية، ويضر نفسه.

آية (17): "حافظ التعليم هو في طريق الحياة ورافض التأديب ضال."
حافظ التعليم= هو إنسان لا يثق في نفسه بل يعتمد على كلمة الله، يحفظها فتكون له حياة، ويحفظها أي ينفذ ما يتعلمه ويحيا به. أما رافض التأديب ضال= وتصور إنسان تائه في الصحراء ولا يريد أن يسمع نصيحة أحد فهو سيستمر في ضلاله وتوهانه ويهلك.

آية (18): "من يخفي البغضة فشفتاه كاذبتان ومشيع المذمة هو جاهل."
من يخفي البغضة فشفتاه كاذبتان= (أمثلة قبلة يهوذا الغاشة/ يوآب مع أبنير) وهذا يسمى مرائي. ومشيع المذمة هو جاهل= النمام الذي يتكلم ردياً على الأبرياء وهذا سريعاً ما ينكشف أمام الناس فالله سيكشف بر الذي يشيع عنه أقوالاً كاذبة. عموماً فالأفضل من الرياء أو إشاعة المذمة أن نعاتب في محبة من لنا عتاب معه.

آية (19): "كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من معصية أما الضابط شفتيه فعاقل."
من يتكلم كثيراً يخطئ كثيراً (يع1:3-18 + مت36:12،37 + جا1:5-7).

آية (20): "لسان الصديق فضة مختارة قلب الأشرار كشيء زهيد."
فضة مختارة، أي نقية مصفاة من الغش والرياء والخبث والشر= كلام الصديق. وإذا فهمنا من (مز6:12) أن كلمة الله فضة مصفاة فنفهم أن ما يجعل كلام الصديق فضة مختارة، هو أنه يلهج في شريعة الله دائماً (مز15:119). قلب الأشرار كشئ زهيد= أي تافه عديم القيمة. ولاحظ أن اللسان يعبر عما في القلب فمن فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان.

آية (21): "شفتا الصديق تهديان كثيرين أما الأغبياء فيموتون من نقص الفهم."
راجع آية (11). فحديث الصديق يقود للتوبة. أما الغبي فحديثه تافه، غير قابل للتعليم وسيموت ويهلك لنقص حكمته.

آية (22): "بركة الرب هي تغني ولا يزيد معها تعبا."
يخطئ من يظن أنه بوسيلة عالمية غاشة يزيد ثروته فأي ظلم أو غش فيه خراب أما بركة الرب لمن يطيع وصاياه فهي تغني. ولا يزيد معها تعب= الإنسان العالمي حين يصنع ثروته يتعب ليحميها من اعتداء الآخرين. أما من يعطيه لنا الله من بركات يحميه من إعتداء الآخرين. وتعني أن بركة الرب أهم بما لا يقاس من تعب الإنسان. فالإنسان عليه أن يعمل ويجاهد وبلا كسل لكن الله هو الذي يبارك. وهذه تقال لمن يحمل هماً ليزيد ثروته ويضمن مستقبله.

آية (23): "فعل الرذيلة عند الجاهل كالضحك أما الحكمة فلذي فهم."
الجاهل الأحمق يفعل الخطية بسرور فهو أعمى لا يري، أما الحكيم فهو ينفر خائفاً من الخطية، والجاهل إن نبهه أحد أن تصرفه خاطئ يستهزئ به.

الآيات (24،25): "خوف الشرير هو يأتيه وشهوة الصديقين تمنح. كعبور الزوبعة فلا يكون الشرير أما الصديق فأساس مؤبد."
الشرير لا يعرف معنى السلام الداخلي مهما تظاهر بذلك، وهو دائماً في خوف من المستقبل، وليست له الحكمة التي بها يقرر أن يتوب، ومن المؤكد أن ما يخاف منه فسوف يحدث، فهذا نتيجة طبيعية للشر. وهذا الشرير يزيله الله بعاصفة غضبه. أما الصديق فشهوة قلبه هي إرضاء الله وشهوة قلبه في السماء ورجاؤه وإيمانه مبنيين على أساس ثابت دائم، وسيحصل على ما يشتهيه.

آية (26): "كالخل للأسنان وكالدخان للعينين كذلك الكسلان للذين أرسلوه."
الخل= حامض قوي يجعل الأسنان تضرس والدخان= يلهب العينين. هكذا يحدث لك إذا أرسلت شخص كسلان غير مكترث وكلفته بمهمة، فهذا يتباطئ في تنفيذها فهو لا يهتم إن نجحت المهمة أو فشلت. ومصيبة أن يوجد وسط الخدام شخص كهذا، هذا يسمع القول المرعب "ملعون من يعمل عمل الرب برخاوة".

الآيات (27-30): "مخافة الرب تزيد الأيام أما سنو الأشرار فتقصر. منتظر الصديقين مفرح أما رجاء الأشرار فيبيد. حصن للاستقامة طريق الرب والهلاك لفاعلي الإثم. الصديق لن يزحزح أبداً والأشرار لن يسكنوا الأرض."
هنا مقارنة بين الأشرار والأبرار وتنطبق على الحياة الحاضرة والأبدية فبينما الأبرار لهم حياة (27) وفرح (28) وقوة (29). مُنْتَظْر الصديقين مُفَّرِحْ فأفراح الأبدية التي ينتظرها الصديقون أكيدة. نجد الأشرار تقصر حياتهم= سنو الأشرار تقصر= فالخطية لها أثارها المدمرة على الصحة والعمر. وأما رجاء الأشرار فيبيد كان رجاء الأشرار في مجد هذا العالم. وهو سيبيد فالأرض كلها ستزول.

الآيات (31،32): "فم الصديق ينبت الحكمة أما لسان الأكاذيب فيقطع. شفتا الصديق تعرفان المرضي وفم الأشرار أكاذيب."
نجد هنا مثلين عن اللسان، فحديث كل إنسان يكشف ما في قلبه. واللسان يدين صاحبه أو يبرره (مت37:12). والله يعطي الصديق حكمة كمكافأة على بره (جا26:2) والصديق يمجد الله الذي أعطاه الحكمة بلسانه وأقواله= شفتا الصديق تعرفان المرضِىَّ= فهو بحكمته يعرف ما يرضى الله فيقوله.
ملحوظة: نفهم من (يع3) أن اللسان يقود الحياة كلها بمعنى أنه لو تقدس اللسان بكلام تسبيح يتقدس القلب والحياة فاللسان مثل الدفة تقود السفينة كلها. ونسمع السيد المسيح يقول "من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان" أي ما نقوله يفضح ما في قلوبنا. وبوضع الفكرتين معاً نفهم أن نبدأ بأن نلجم ألسنتنا ونرغم أنفسنا على أن نقول ما يمجد الله ولا نتكلم بالباطل ولا بالغش ولا بالكذب ولا كلمات نجسة بطالة، وكمكافأة من الله يقدس القلب ويعطي حكمة. ومن مخزون هذه الحكمة سينطق اللسان بأقوال حكمة. امتناعنا عن الكلام البطال هو جهادنا والحكمة التي تنسكب علينا هي من نعمة الله ليس لنا فضل فيها. لذلك فهناك من يدرب نفسه على صلاة يسوع "يا ربي يسوع المسيح ارحمني أنا الخاطئ" وهناك من يدرب نفسه على ترديد تسابيح وألحان وتماجيد، وهناك من يدرب نفسه على حفظ المزامير. والقديسين الآباء قالوا من يحفظ المزامير تحفظه المزامير.
منقوووول
اذكروني في صلواتكم


----------

